# Rahmenummernthread



## Kint (1. März 2006)

Haben wir eigentlich mittlerweile geklärt ob man bei etwas das nicht US made ist, Informationen aus der Rahmennummer rauslesen kann ?
Habe da irgendwo (weiss leider nicht mehr wo) mal gehört es geht Baujahr und Baumonat ? Sowie der herstellungsort ? postet doch mal eure Stahl und sonstigen rahmennummern !

GT outpost wie im 1988er Katalog: 










behaupte jetzt mal das heisst T8905 und dann OR1854
könnte ja 1989 im Mai geschweisst worden sein.

More Steel to come


----------



## GTdanni (2. März 2006)

So ein Zufall, gerade heute hab ich am Stahl GT geschraubt. 

Hab dann mal 2 Fotos gemacht. 






Und hier das ganze Rad 








Nummer lautet : 

T 9007 

C 1 

2032 

Das Rad ist ein Tachyon, müsste also ein im Juli 1990 hergestelltes sein. Was der Rest bedeutet vermag ich nicht zu sagen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (2. März 2006)

Die Lesart der Nummern ist schon richtig. Meist ist ein Teil 4-stellig und gibt Jahr und Monat an. Das ist aber nicht konsequent bei allen Modellen und eigentlich nur "früher" so gewesen. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen...
Also ein 2003er Zaskar dürfte beispielsweise eine total andere Nummer haben und mein mittlerweile wieder verkauftes Avalanche müsste von 1999 gewesen sein und hatte eine Nummer, aus der man gar nichts ableiten konnte.

Interessant wäre, rauszufinden, ab wann dieses Schema gar nicht mehr erkennbar ist, also ob z.B. nach dem 1. Verkauf oder der Pleite von GT da was anders war (z.B. durch andere Fertigungsstellen nach der Übernahme etc.) Da könnte 1998/1999 doch ein Knackpunkt sein, oder?!


----------



## GTdanni (2. März 2006)

Da kann ich doch gleich mal Verwirrung stifften. 

Was sagt ihr hier zu? 












Ist also WAS7G0270  Man beachte aber auf dem Foto das die beiden 0 oder O nicht gleich sind, also sollen das vielleicht 0/O sein? 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Ist übrigens mein Rennrad, obwohl das auf dem Foto als solches nicht zu erkennen ist. Ist zur Zeit mein schmutzigstes Rad.


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist also WAS7G0270  Man beachte aber auf dem Foto das die beiden 0 oder O nicht gleich sind, also sollen das vielleicht 0/O sein?



Wenn du 0 und O unterscheiden musst, ist die Null meist das schlankere Zeichen und das große O ist bauchiger/runder.


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. März 2006)

Hi, 

die Rahmennr. von meinem GT lautet: A6T9102582

Es handelt sich um einen Cromo Rahmen mit 1" Steuerrohr und ich habe noch nicht heraus bekommen um welches Modell es sich handelt.

Hier mal ein Foto (Gabel ist nicht original)


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2006)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> die Rahmennr. von meinem GT lautet: A6T9102582
> 
> ...



Erstmal willkommen bei den GT-Bekloppten  

Bei deinem Rahmen passt die o.g. Regel auch schön: ...9102... = 91er (Jahr), im Februar gefertigt. Und dass es U-Brake-Sockel und 1"-Steurrohr hat, passt wie Ar$ch auf Eimer zu dem Jahrgang. Das Modell lässt sich leider nicht 100% herleiten, es wird aber wahrscheinlich ein Timberline, Talera oder Outpost sein, da die anderen (höherwertigen) Stahl-Bikes (Avalanche, Karakoram etc.) schon 1 1/8" hatten.

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass du ja vorne unterm Oberrohr keinen Kabelgegenhalter hast. Wenn der Zug auf der linken Seite ins Rohr gelegt ist, hast du ein 1991er Timberline. Schön, das ist von den drei o.g. Modellen das hochwertigste gewesen. Die Hauptrohre sind aus Ishiwata Cromo (falls es interessiert...)


----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> die Rahmennr. von meinem GT lautet: A6T9102582
> Hier mal ein Foto (Gabel ist nicht original)


gegeben ist:
Also ist auf jeden fall ein 22 Zöller. Das leite ich mal aus dem Steuerohr ab. (musst mal nachmessen) er hat das alte nicht wechselbare schaltauge/ausfallende genau wie bei meinem 88er outpost. sieht mir wie u-brake bosses aus. halbes groove tube, nicht die vollversenkten züge. keine sattelkelmmschelle sondern SSPhebel. 
wenn die nummer aussagekräftig ist wäre es ein 1991er  und zwar ein echter. (also nicht das 92 er modell) Die rahmenaustattung spricht dafür.

-1- Lt. Kingmoes 1991er Katalogen   gab es damals folgende All terra Modelle in 22" : passage, arette, continuum, tachyon, karakoram(und elite), timberline, talera und outpost.

-2-den ausfallende nach würden folgende modell in frage kommen (schiefer blickimkatalog) arette, (passage hatte keit Triple triangle), continuum, tachyon, outpost, talera, timberline, und die karakorams.

-3-Wenn wir uns auf 26er Laufräder beschränken bleibt schon nichtmehr viel übrig. outpost, talera, timberline und die karakorams.

-4-alles ausser outpost, talera und timnberline hatte sattelklemmschellen.

-5- jetzt wirds unklar. Nur das timberline scheint mir keinen extra angeschweissten vorderen Zuganschlag (also "halbes groove tube") für die Bremse zu haben , wie dein abgebildeter Rahmen.

also ein 1991er Timbeline mit Ishiwata main tubes. (irgendwo noch blaue lackreste zu finden ?)


----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

aaargh der Meester war schneller... 

dafür gibts von mir die pics... 

bild 




daten (mess mal nach)
kriegs sie grade nich hochgeldane werde sie mal nachreichen !


----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

achja positiv wäre wenn die nummer so gepostet würden wie sie geprägt sind, also nicht einfach rechte und linke seite zusammenziehen, das verwirrt nur. Danke Kint !


----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du 0 und O unterscheiden musst, ist die Null meist das schlankere Zeichen und das große O ist bauchiger/runder.



Ja soviel ist klar, aber was sagt uns diese Nummer? 

Ein Baujahr scheint ja da nicht erkennbar zu sein. (oder könnte die 7 was mit 97 zu tun haben?) 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Baujahr scheint ja da nicht erkennbar zu sein. (oder könnte die 7 was mit 97 zu tun haben?)
> Cu Danni



das versuchen wir ja gerade rauszufinden...  ists denn ein 97er?
welche größe hats denn..? 

generell: also rahmennummern zu posten hat hauptsächlich dann sinn wenn man das modell auch einordnen kann. und nicht erst noch identifizieren muss.


----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2006)

Steht doch alles da.
 Rad ist ein GT Rage von ???? in 58 m/m

Baujahr könnte laut Katalogen durchaus 97 sein, muss aber nicht. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

schade dass es kein 60er ist, das häte man sich so schön zurechtbiegen können...  hm also unlösbar nr 1


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. März 2006)

@kingmoe und Kint: Respekt vor eurem guten Auge! Der Zug geht ins Oberrohr und vorhin habe ich noch blaue Lackreste am Tretlager gefunden. Damit scheint es sich tatsächlich um ein Timberline zu handeln. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Jens


----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> schade dass es kein 60er ist, das häte man sich so schön zurechtbiegen können...  hm also unlösbar nr 1



Es kann auch ein 60er sein, wie mißt GT denn? 

Ich mess immer Mitte Mitte und da sind es 58, Mitte OR sind es 60. 

Aber wie biegst du die 60Höhe aus der Nummer zurecht?  



Cu Danni


----------



## Deleted 33425 (3. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin nach meinem Rage gefragt worden. Kann euch leider auch nicht richtig weiterhelfen, da ich mein Rage gebraucht gekauft und nicht nach dem Bj. gefragt habe.
Es spricht aber einiges dafür, dass mein Rage Bj. 97 ist. Einige Kunststoffteile weisen als Produktionsjahr 97 aus. Auch die Ausstattung mit 105 Teilen ist, glaube ich zumindest, aus 97.
Meine Rahmennummer ist:
WAS7SO011
Meine Nummer ist so, ohne Lücken, eingeprägt.

Vielleicht hift's euch ja.

Grüße,
fun_th


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (3. März 2006)

Prima. 

Also scheint die Nummer beim Rage etwas anders zu sein. 

WAS7SO011
WAS7G027O

Cu Danni


----------



## Lousa (4. März 2006)

Folgende Nummern an meinem Backwoods gefunden (ich vermute es ist aus dem Jahr 1997 oder 1998... falls nötig linke ich Fotos rein):


F 98097780
G
09090


----------



## Kint (4. März 2006)

erstmal danke an fun_th für die schnelle antwort. Und damit dein Rad nicht wieder einfach so in der Versenkung verschwindet erlaube ich mal kleines napping (mag den LRS - optisch extrem geil !) :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/212170/cat/500/ppuser/33425

@danni. hätte mir da ne null zur 60 gebogen...oder vielmehr die null in der 60 zur null gebogen,   aber kanns sein dass fun's rage die gleiche größe wie deins hat ?...
passen würds wieder wenn er die O mit der 0 vertauscht bzw. genau andersrum bezeichnet hätte als du. dann hättet ihr beide 60er jeweils mit der serial 011 und 270. das s bzw g für den produktionsort ?
aber fest steht dochschonaml das die ersten vier stellen gleich sind. die 7 vielleicht für 97  ?


----------



## GTdanni (4. März 2006)

Laut Foto könnte es die gleiche Rahmenhöhe sein. 
Wie gesagt M/M 58 und M/OR 60. 

Eigentlich auch zu groß für mich, bin zwar 1,83 groß allerdings ist davon das wenigste Bein. Bin also ein Sitzriese. 

Dafür passt das OR ideal. 

Cu danni


----------



## GTdanni (4. März 2006)

Die Rahmennummern von STS und Zaskar lass ich mal weg. 

Am Montag kann ich in der Firma mal noch nach der Nummer vom Rahmen meines Kollegen schauen. Ist ein 98?er Tequesta. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (4. März 2006)

ja... habe da vielleicht n bissle an den haaren gezogen. gottseidank nicht an den eigenen soviel hab ich nichmer... 
habe nen stahllenker für dich. is am besten denn es ist ein gt aber er ist schwarz und benutzt...


----------



## GTdanni (4. März 2006)

Prima, eigentlich suche ich nur irgend nen Stahllenker. 
Baue gerade etwas am Tachyon rum, wenn da nun auch noch GT drauf steht wäre es sehr schön. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (4. März 2006)

geh jetzt mal nahc hause und schau mir den nochmal an bevor ich ihn weinend aus der hand gebe... morgen...


----------



## Deleted 33425 (4. März 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal danke an fun_th für die schnelle antwort. Und damit dein Rad nicht wieder einfach so in der Versenkung verschwindet erlaube ich mal kleines napping (mag den LRS - optisch extrem geil !) :
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/212170/cat/500/ppuser/33425
> 
> @danni. hätte mir da ne null zur 60 gebogen...oder vielmehr die null in der 60 zur null gebogen,   aber kanns sein dass fun's rage die gleiche größe wie deins hat ?...
> ...



Hi,

ich habe mal mein Sitzrohr nachgemessen. Keine Ahnung wie GT das angibt.  
Mein Sitzrohr ist 60 cm von der Oberkante Tretlager bis Obekante Sitzrohr, oder 58 cm mitte Tretlager/mitte Oberrohr.
Die Rahmennummer ist genau so angegeben wie auf dem Rahmen also zuerst dick O dann schlank 0 sollte also O dann null sein  

Grüße,
fun_th


----------



## GTdanni (4. März 2006)

Dann haben wir die gleiche Rahmengröße. 

@ Kint Du willst morgen vorbeikommen den Lenker bringen?  


Cu danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. März 2006)

NULLNUMMER !

@danni wenn kingmoe sagt :"Wenn du 0 und O unterscheiden musst, ist die Null meist das schlankere Zeichen und das große O ist bauchiger/runder"  müsste deine nr doch korrigiert so heissen oder ?

WAS7GO270  

funs nr wäre dann :
WAS7SO011

somit käme bei gleicher größe das wieder hin und das bauchige runde ovale watauchimmer zeichen ist doch nicht das Ooooh sondern die null für 60 ! Hah. erledigt...  

Habe zuhause nochmal nachgeschaut und es ist leider kein stahllenker - sorry hatte das falsch im gedächtnis. wenn Du ihn willst, kann ich ihn schicken oder wenns dir nicht eilt kann ich ihn ende märz vorbeibringen...


----------



## GTdanni (5. März 2006)

Jetzt bin ich völlig von der Rolle. 

Ich seh schon lauter Kreise. 

Jedenfalls ist die Null am Zaskar = 0 (also das am Rage mit den spitzen Enden) 

Am STS hingegen sind die Nullen eher wie das O am Rage. (sehen aber etwas birnenförmig aus) 

Ach was weiß ich  


Cu Danni

P.S. Mit dem Lenker ist nicht schlimm, ich bau es nun evtl. ganz um. (Singlespeed) da hab ich dann noch genug zu tun.


----------



## Ampelhasser (9. März 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> .... hast du ein 1991er Timberline. Schön, das ist von den drei o.g. Modellen das hochwertigste gewesen. Die Hauptrohre sind aus Ishiwata Cromo (falls es interessiert...)


 
Hi,

vielleicht etwas offtopic aber kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze für mein Timberline haben muss? Leider ist das Sattelrohr etwas zusammengepresst und ich kann nicht vernünftig nachmessen.

Vielen Dank im voraus 

Jens


----------



## kingmoe (9. März 2006)

Ampelhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> vielleicht etwas offtopic aber kann mir jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze für mein Timberline haben muss? [...]



Gaaanz schwieriges Thema. Es wird irgendwas mit 26,X sein, aber da hat GT bei den alten Stahlrahmen wirklich alles verbaut, von 26,2 bis 26,8... Da hilft nur ausprobieren, leider  
Ich glaube, die meisten meiner Stahlrahmen hatten 26,6mm - aber ohne Gewähr!


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. März 2006)

Hallo, 
mein Avalache hat die Rahmennummer: A174 - D S8HK31194.
So Leute was soll das nun bedeuten?


----------



## kingmoe (20. März 2006)

GT-Sassy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mein Avalache hat die Rahmennummer: A174 - D S8HK31194.
> So Leute was soll das nun bedeuten?



Könnte gut im November 1994 gefertigt sein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. März 2006)

So gleich noch ne Frage: Stahl Gt mit der Rahmennummer H2HO 7825?


----------



## gummikuh99 (15. April 2006)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Rahmen-Nummern von den Xizangs aus ?


----------



## FK65 (27. April 2006)

Hier noch einmal Futter für den Rahmennummern-Thread:

Karakoram (Katalog 1992) s. unten:

T 9110        A 024    7874

Nach den bisherigen Erkenntnissen also aus 10/1991.

Hab noch ein fertig aufgebautes blaues von ca. 1996, muß da aber erst noch in den Schuppen gehen zum Nachsehen...

Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. Mai 2006)

so sachte ja das noch was kommt. 
rts 2 kenne das baujahr nicht: 
H3A012570
ist ein 20er baujahr könnte, 94 oder 95 Modell sein. demnach auch 93 geschweisst möglich. wechens der 3 im zahlenwust...

bravado von 1991/1992

T9109             A006
                     2514

1991er vom September ? muss die kaufquittung nochmal nachsuchen... ist auf jeden fall ein 16er. 

bald kommt noch mehr...


----------



## Kint (6. Mai 2006)

so die letzten nummern / fotos. 
der reihe nach. 
outpost 22er von 1996:

WYB6L1372    









zahl 6 stimmt mit jahr 96 überein. 
rts. keine ahnung von wann, oder was oder wie, da neu gepulvert... werde da aber dranbeleiben und mal mit schaltaugen usw was zu rekonstruieren versuchen.... rahmengröße ist ne 18"
H3A012809





LTS 2 oder 3  in 20" sehr wahrscheinlich von 1997. 
S7GA4242




7 passt zu 97er baujahr....


----------



## Kint (6. Mai 2006)

@ GT-Sassy :
ist die nummer H2HO 7825 von dem tequesta oder von was anderem ? 
und wenn nicht,d ann poste doch mal die tequesta nummer.


Was können wir den bis jetzt wissen?

also es scheint ja so zu sein, dass bei den frühern GT jahrgängen (prä fully) die stahlnummern nicht ganz unzuverlässlich sind:

- mein bravado vom 1992er katalog: T9109A0062514
- mein outpost vom 88er katalog: T8905OR1854
- danni's tachyon von 1990 : T9007C12032 
- ampelhasser's timberline von 91:  A6T9102582
- FK65's karakoram vom 92er katalog: T9110A0247874

ist vielleicht etwas voreilig aber ich denke man kann hieraus sagen, dasss zumindest bis 92 die stahlbikes  zumindest das baujahr eingestempelt bekommen haben,  aber wahrscheinlich der monat auch standard war. 
stellt sich die frage was soll am timberline die A6 vorm T ? Fällt so völlig aus dem rahmen. und hinter dem jahr vermisse ich sie...

größe ist wohl genrell nicht eingeprägt, was meint ihr ? seht ihr was ? 

die bikes die direkt vergleichabr sind:
Danni's und fun_th's Rages:
WAS7GO270  
WAS7SO011

gleiche größe, gleiches modell, gleiches baujahr. 97, daher die 7. 
WAS für Modell/Bauort ??? G/S für die farbe ???? O für die 60 als Rahmengröße ? ...

meine RTS 
RTS 2 von 93/94: H3A012570
RTS nicht näher bestimmt: H3A012809

Unterscheiden sich definitiv in der Größe. Also steht H3A0 mal definitiv nicht dafür. Die 3 kann für 93 stehen, schon wahrscheinlich. 

alles was bisher nicht untergekommen ist:

backwoods, 1998 : F98097780G09090
avalanche (?) : A174-DS8HK31194
outpost 1996: WYB6L1372 
LTS 2/3 1997 : S7GA4242

Ordne ich mal LTS zu RTS zu, dann zeigt sich, die nummern haben ein ähnliches erscheinungsbild, also Buchstabe-Ziffer(=baujahr)-Buchstabe-(Buchstabe)-Ziffernfolge
da wir die bedeutung eh nicht kennen, vermute ich: 
scheint sich also von 93 zu 97 an den Fully nummern nix geändert zu haben.


Leute postet weiter, es zeichnet sich was ab ! 
im ernst, ein paar nicht team fullies wären gut, alu hardtails auch...


----------



## Kint (12. Mai 2006)

outpost von 97. WCA7I2034
zusammen mit den rages, 
WAS7GO270 
WAS7SO011
ergibt sich doch ziemlich deutlich, dass auch bei den neuren bikes die erste nummer für das produktionsjahr steht.... siehe auch 
outpost 1996: WYB6L1372 
LTS 2/3 1997 : S7GA4242

wir sammeln weiter.


----------



## Kint (12. Mai 2006)

hier noch was zu: 
Zitat von GT-Sassy
Hallo, 
mein Avalache hat die Rahmennummer: A174 - D S8HK31194.
So Leute was soll das nun bedeuten?



			
				kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte gut im November 1994 gefertigt sein.



denke nciht dass es von 94 ist, wir reden doch über das gelb silberne aus deinem fotoalbum oder ?
denke dass es post 98 ist, wenn die lackierung original ist... 98 der nummer nach ?


----------



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch was zu:
> Zitat von GT-Sassy
> Hallo,
> mein Avalache hat die Rahmennummer: A174 - D S8HK31194.
> ...



COLUMBO LEBT!!! Das könnte echt passen, wäre ja mal eine geile "Enthüllung"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (13. Mai 2006)

hier mal mein talera.





H160 6938

es wird sicher nicht am 6.9.38 hergestellt worden sein....also. wer kann damit was anfangen? die 93 vllt für 1993? kp. in der farbe hab ich es auch in keinem katalog gefunden...


----------



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2006)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mein talera.
> 
> H160 6938
> 
> es wird sicher nicht am 6.9.38 hergestellt worden sein....also. wer kann damit was anfangen? die 93 vllt für 1993? kp. in der farbe hab ich es auch in keinem katalog gefunden...



OT: DIE INNENLAGERSCHALE!!!


----------



## Spezialistz (14. Mai 2006)

weil die so weit raussteht? jaja....
ich hab das ding geschenkt bekommen und noch keinen meter bewegt, da das innenlager sowieso kaputt ist.


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2006)

also deine angegebene "6" ist ein "G" - soviel erstamal dazu.
nach den schemata:
- mein bravado vom 1992er katalog: T9109A0062514
- mein outpost vom 88er katalog: T8905OR1854
- danni's tachyon von 1990 : T9007C12032 
- ampelhasser's timberline von 91: A6T9102582
- FK65's karakoram vom 92er katalog: T9110A0247874

bzw.

WCA7I2034
WAS7GO270 
WAS7SO011
ergibt sich doch ziemlich deutlich, dass auch bei den neuren bikes die erste nummer für das produktionsjahr steht.... siehe auch 
outpost 1996: WYB6L1372 
LTS 2/3 1997 : S7GA4242
ergibt sich aus ;
H1G06938

ein 1991er Baujahr ! kommt das von der austattung hin ? vom lack würde ich mal sagen ja...


----------



## Spezialistz (19. Mai 2006)

vielen dank.. 
das baujahr sollte hinkommen, bei verbauten sachen, wie gs200 bremshebel und nem exage 300 lx schaltwerk..


----------



## DiSc (25. Mai 2006)

So, hier meine Rahmennummer vom (94er?)Backwoods:
H4C04681
Kann jemand damit etwas anfangen...?

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Kint (26. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> nach den schemata:
> - mein bravado vom 1992er katalog: T9109A0062514
> - mein outpost vom 88er katalog: T8905OR1854
> - danni's tachyon von 1990 : T9007C12032
> ...


.


----------



## Kint (26. Mai 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> nach den schemata:
> - mein bravado vom 1992er katalog: T9109A0062514
> - mein outpost vom 88er katalog: T8905OR1854
> - danni's tachyon von 1990 : T9007C12032
> ...


.

ergibt sich aus ;
.
H4C04681

und er gezeigten austattung ein 94er baujahr......


----------



## FK65 (26. Mai 2006)

Erstmal vielen Dank an unseren Meisterdetektiv Kint! 

Und noch ein bißchen Futter:
Ich hab es endlich geschafft und das Rad mal umgedreht  

Dunkelblaues Karakoram 

*S7FY25012* (nur einseitig beschriftet) unter Tretlagergehäuse

Also Baujahr 1997 (was lt. Katalog auch hinkommt - das Karakoram gab`s da in gelb und blau).

Grüße

Frank

Sorry, auf dem Foto erkennt man nur den Anfang der Nr. aber dafür die Farbe ganz gut. Ich glaub, ich muß mal putzen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Juli 2006)

Hab ne Frage an die GT Experten !

Es gibt nen GT Rahmen im Angebot dessen Modell unbekannt ist weil es damals schwarz lackiert wurde und die Decals nicht mehr vorhanden sind...aber es gibt ne Nummer am Rahmen !

KK18C0530

Was könnt ihr dieser Nummer entnehmen ?
Welches Modell ist es ?
Welches Baujahr ?
Wieviel sollte man höchstens dafür ausgeben ?
....?


P.S.:  Es ist ein MTB Rahmen im Zaskar Stil !   Sattelstützenmaß ist 27,7mm....Umwerfer 31,8mm...ursprüngliche Farbe war Gold Metallic !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrlcrew (9. Juli 2006)

Mal ganz auf blöd - könnte das KK für Karakoram stehen? Sieht ja auch bischen aus wie'n Zaskar - nur schlanker eben. Dann wärs aus Stahl und wohl aufgefallen... die 18 als Rahmengröße ist dann wohl ganz weit hergeholt...?
Und auch noch Gold als originale Rahmenfarbe? Da fallen wohl einige weg - naja, vielleicht kann dir einer von den Hardcore-Experten weiterhelfen...

Hier hast du schon nachgesehen um mal ne Vorauswahl bezüglich der Rahmenfarbe zu treffen? Vielleicht haste ja Glück.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. Juli 2006)

> Mal ganz auf blöd - könnte das KK für Karakoram stehen?



hab ich mir auch so gedacht aber bin mir da halt nicht sicher !  das mit der 18 und grösse fällt weg da es ein 16" ist !


----------



## Kint (10. Juli 2006)

back on topic, schliesslich steht ja weiter oben...:



			
				Kint schrieb:
			
		

> generell: also rahmennummern zu posten hat hauptsächlich dann sinn wenn man das modell auch einordnen kann. und nicht erst noch identifizieren muss.



hier also ein stahl hardtail, lt forumsmitglied von dem ichs hab, ein 86er avalanche.... Nr. G8D00063. behaupte jetzt es ist ein 88er (kenn gar keine 86er gabs da schon all terras ?  )
Nummer könnte aussagegehalt haben denn die gabel und der rahmen wiesen unter dem werkzeugrau noch spuren von gilbweiss auf, das spricht in Verbindung mit den Anlötsockeln für ein 88er Avalanche... in 22"  
zarte 2750g Rahmen (ohne alles... )





klar mit  stümpereien...(bottle hoss):


----------



## Asiafighter (25. Juli 2006)

*Was erkennt man aus der Rahmennummer ?


Ist ein GT TEAM Avalanche all Terra !  Nur welches Baujahr ?  1991 ?*


----------



## Kint (27. Juli 2006)

also ich tippe auf ein 91er (wechens dem midnight aurora lack) dass 1990 gebaut wurde... andere meinungen ?


Korrektur. liest sich wahrscheinlich A1T90090523

sprich ganz klar 91er... !

übrigens guck mal hier rein....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2855229&postcount=480


----------



## Habukka! (30. Juli 2006)

kann man der Rahmennummer tatsÃ¤chlich das Baujahr entnehmen?

am dhi habe ich folgende: AS30700558 und BI 1313
es ist ein 03er modell, wird das durch die Nr bestÃ¤tigt?


[theorie: das "0" und das "3" kommen am meisten vor â> 2003?]


----------



## Kint (2. August 2006)

columbo nochmal:
Das hammer bisjetzt:

Bravado    1992   T9109A0062514
Outpost    1988   T8905OR1854
Tachyon   1990   T9007C12032 
Timberline 1991   A6T9102582
Karakoram 1991   T9110A0247874
talera       1991   H1G06938
Karakoram 1997   S7FY25012 
Avalanche  1988  G8D00063
Avalanche  1991  A1T90090523

Rage         1997    WAS7GO270 
Rage         1997    WAS7SO011
Lts           1997    S7GA4242
Backwoods 1998    F98097780G09090
Rts           1993    H3A012570
Rts           1993    H3A012809
Outpost     1996   WYB6L1372 
Backwoods 1994   H4C04681
Avalanche  1998   A174DS8HK31194
DHI           2003   AS30700558BI1313


----------



## Kint (3. August 2006)

Folgende Behauptungen:
Gt hatte mehrere Fabriken die für sie schweissten. Diese prägten unterscheidliche Nummern mit unterschiedlichem Erscheinungsbild nämlich:

1.
Hersteller 1 - reiner stahllschweisser:

Bravado---1992   T9109A0062514
Outpost---1988   T8905OR1854
Tachyon--1990   T9007C12032 
Timberline-1991   A6T9102582
Karakoram-1991   T9110A0247874
Avalanche-1991   A1T90090523


sind ein einheitliches System und lesen sich (erst links vom TLG - dann rechts von oben nach unten) :

Outpost    1988/9   T8905OR1854
Tachyon   1990      T9007C12032 
Timberline 1991      T9102A6582
Karakoram 1991      T9110A0247874
Avalanche 1991      T9009A10523
Bravado    1992      T9109A0062514

sollten also so im TLG stehen
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------A6 (A, OR, A1 etc...)
--------------------------------Txxxx----------XXXXXXx-----------
-------------------------------------------------------------------
behaupte jetzt folglich dass nach dem T Jahr und Monat stehen, jeweils in Zweierschreibweise.
Interressant ist doch, dass die Modelle von 88 bis 1992 reichen und verschiedenste Qualitäten und Bauweisen abdecken - ABER ALLES STAHL ! 

2:
Demgegenüber folgendes Erscheinungsbild bei Hersteller 2.:
alu: 
Rts             1993    H3A012570
Rts             1993    H3A012809
Lts             1997    S7GA4242
Backwoods   1994    H4C04681

Stahl:
talera          1991    H1G06938
Karakoram    1997    S7FY25012 
Avalanche    1988    G8D00063

ebenfalls recht einheitlich, und nach baujahr sortiert:

Avalanche---1988    G8D00063
talera-------1991    H1G06938
Rts----------1993   H3A012570
Rts----------1993   H3A012809
Backwoods--1994    H4C04681
Lts----------1997    S7GA4242
Karakoram---1997    S7FY25012

Diese Nummern stehen gerne quer zum tretlager und sind zusammenhängend geprägt, einzeilig.

Bei diesem Bild zeigt sich, dass die erste Ziffer nach dem ersten Buchstaben identisch mit dem produktionsjahr ist. 
Hier ist die Modellvielfalt sogar noch größer, die Materialien unterscheiden sich, und die Baujahre reichen von 1988 bis 1997.  
Man beachte die grüne geschichte beim RTS - steht die A kombination wohl fürs modell ? 

3. 

Outpost----1996   WYB6L1372 
Rage-------1997    WAS7GO270 
Rage-------1997    WAS7SO011

ja, seht selbst... wobei diese nummern imho nicht hinreichend sind, da zumindest zwei rages dabei. Und im Gegensatz zu 2. sind auch bei identischen modellen die folgeziffern nicht identisch...

4. nicht aussagekräftig.
Backwoods-1998    F98097780G09090
Avalanche--1998   A174DS8HK31194
DHI---------2003  AS30700558BI1313

fürs erste...

achja, die hersteller sind wohl: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t73787.html


----------



## Kint (25. August 2006)

analo dazu (1) bei 93er karakoram elite:

T9301A0640280


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. August 2006)

mal doof gefragt:

wenn ich KEINE rahmennummer an meinem neu erstandenen 91er zaskar finde, aber auch keine stelle, an der eine entfernt worden wäre ?
der vorbesitzer ist amerikaner und hat das bike wohl aus den usa mitgebracht.

gekauft habe ich es bei einem radladen, der wiederum den vorbesitzer gut kennt - will heissen, es ist nicht geklaut und keine fälschung...

hat jemand mal von rahmen ohne nummer gehört, oder gibts da noch stellen, an denen ich nicht geschaut habe ???


----------



## andy1 (26. August 2006)

hier ists jetzt richtig...:

da ich ja nun 2 Zaskars habe die eigentlich zeitlich nahe beisammen liegen habe ich nmich über die verschiedenen Rahmennummern an auchn noch verschiedenen Stellen von dem Rahmen geundert.

also das kleine 91/92er Zaskar hat folgende Nummer *umterm Tretlager*:

* 14117*

das größere Zaskar hat die Nummer von innen an der Platte vom *Ausfallende*:

* 03921606*

(außen ist eine 18 eingeschlagen was dann wohl die RH ist)

also nochmal das Foto...
von den Nummer habe ich mal keine gemacht aber die sind schon richtig abgelesen !


----------



## Kint (27. August 2006)

aaaaalso. die nummer des 18er ist schon richtig. hinten im dropout, sagt sie dir dass dein zaskar märz 92 geschweisst wurde. die 18 ist die rahmengröße. 

komisch ist die andere nummer. kenn kein zaskar dass die nummer unterm BB hat. ausserdem fehlt die 0392xxxx
vielleicht ein pantera ohne produktionsort ? 

guckmalhier und enstscheide anhand des gusset ob es nicht doch ein pantera is:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185377&highlight=pantera

und @ versus... guck mal im sattelrohr...  keine ahnung vielleicht doch wegpoliert ?


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2006)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> mal doof gefragt:
> 
> [...]
> 
> hat jemand mal von rahmen ohne nummer gehört, oder gibts da noch stellen, an denen ich nicht geschaut habe ???



Mein Ur-Zassi hat auch keine Rahmennummer und ich weiß von mindestens einem weiteren, das ebenfalls "nackt" unterwegs ist.


----------



## LTS Biker (16. September 2006)

Ich wollte hier auch mal sagen, mein Zaskar LE team ('99) hat (wie ich sehen kann) auch keinen Rahmen nummer.


----------



## Kint (17. September 2006)

dann hats hie rnix verloren...  

im ernst - wusste nicht das es sowas gibt. hab ich das in der bravo richtig gelesen bei yeti konnte man sich früher seine nummer einstanzen lassen ? bei gt auch, oder war das gängige praxis, dass rahmen keine nummer hatten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. September 2006)

na wenigstens kann ich meins auch ohne rahmennr. recht genau einem jahrgang zuordnen - trotzdem seltsam.
kann mir ja selbst eine reinfeilen


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. September 2006)

Hab im www was gefunden das hier sicher gut rein passt !

http://www.gt-frames.de/


----------



## FK65 (19. September 2006)

@ GT-Musa

Kommt hier aus dem Forum:

Siehe diesen Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182030&highlight=gt+frames

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. September 2006)

Ahaaa.....okay ! Passt aber trotzdem,oder !?


----------



## FK65 (19. September 2006)

Passt, na klar....
Asche auf mein Haupt, ich hab mich noch nicht eingetragen.

Einen schönen Abend noch

Frank


----------



## FK65 (27. September 2006)

Hurra,
ein neues GT ist da ..................

Und hier die Nummer

10920465
    19

S. Foto

Müßte also ein Zaskar von 10/92 sein (ja das von Andy1), hat noch U-Brake.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

NEUIGKEITEN !

also nachdem ich ein zweites exemplar meines 87/88 er avalanches ergattern konnte ( nur wegen dem Vorbau  ) konnte ich die rahmennummern vergleichen:

22" Avalanche 1988 G8D00063
20" Avalanche 1987 G7K00129

zudem ist auf dem 87er frame (analog zum katalog) ein sticker : handcrafted in Japan by TOYO 
folglich sind G rahmen bei toyo gemacht worden....  ich weiss das trifft nur auf meine avalanches zu.... 

hier mal die pics. und wie das bike mal aussah und mein 22er auch mal wieder aussehn wird:























http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2890503&postcount=60


----------



## Manni1599 (6. November 2006)

Moin!

So, hier nun mal die Rahmennummer meines "neuen" Avalanche:

*H4J13667*

Sollte ja ein '94er sein, im Katalog hat das Avalanche aber andere Decals, meine sind gelb mit blauem Rand, so wie bei den '95er Modellen, jedoch finde ich da im Katalog kein Avalanche....

Weiss einer von euch da weiter (Kint vielleicht)?


----------



## Kint (6. November 2006)

wie jetzt werde ich schon persönlich gefragt ? glaub mir die meisten anderen wissen hier mindestens soviel wie ich...zb dass es nicht unnormal war, dass räder im einen jahr geschweisst und im nächsten jahr verkauft wurden ( macht zb auch im dezember sinn ) folglich kann der rahmen durchaus ein echter 94 aber eben ein verkauftes 95er sein. zu dem katalog von 95, denke ich du meinst den von mtb.kataloge.de. dass ist dann der techshop katalog, sprich nur die hochwertigen solo rahmen wurden da gezeigt. klar dass du kein avalanche drin findest, was aber nicht heisst, dass es keins gab.


----------



## alf2 (7. November 2006)

Da wir nun wohl etwas aktueller werden, steuere ich mal die Rahmennummer meines IDXC 1.0 BJ 2005 bei. Dachte ich zumindest! 

Das Ding hat nämlich offenbar auch keine Rahmennummer. Ich habe den Rahmen mehrmals genau abgesucht und nur eine Nummer gefunden, die ist aber IMHO eher die Typenbezeichnung. Sie lautet: 05IDXC-SM
Ich würde mal sagen: BJ 2005, Typ IDXC, Größe S (bzw. bei den 06ern heisst die Grösse SM).

Diese Nr. findet sich auf der Unterseite des Schwingenlagers am Hauptrahmen, also ohnehin schon schwer zu finden. Sonst war leider nix drauf.

Wie ist das bei den anderen IDXCs??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (16. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Hier die Rahmennummer meines Avalanche aus Stahl:

T9110    A016   4743





Ist nicht wirklich gut zu sehen auf dem Foto.

Baujahr: Oktober 1991, was bedeuten die anderen Zahlen? Weiss das einer von den GT-Weisen? Ich schätze das T steht für True Temper? A016 für Avalanche, Rahmenhöhe 16', Nummer 4743 ?



Manni


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Januar 2007)

Von meinem 1991er (August 1990) Avalanche:    
T9008 A2 0176

Das T steht eher nicht für True Temper, da meins aus Tange Prestige Concept Geröhr ist.


----------



## gmozi (17. Januar 2007)

Bin später eh noch im Keller am Karakoram arbeiten. Dann mach ich auch nen Pic von meiner Nummer.


----------



## gmozi (17. Januar 2007)

Mein GT Karakoram ( Baujahr leider unbekannt ) hat folgende Nummer:

*S7AY14275*

Was sagt uns das nun?




> Karakoram 1997 S7FY25012



Ok also ist mein GT auch von 1997


----------



## redsandow (23. Januar 2007)

gt psyclone rhnr. 96p120 ziemlich eindeutig


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> gt psyclone rhnr. 96p120 ziemlich eindeutig



neid.... und klaro s7ay ist 97 und t9008 ist august 90. t definitiv nicht trutemper und auch nicht tange sondern wahrscheinlich für den hersteller taiwan hodaka... aber da ist noch nix gesichertes dran,....


----------



## redsandow (24. Januar 2007)

o.k.hier noch einer.93"xizang G19119?iss ja doch etwas verwirrende nummer mit der ich persönlich nix anfangen kann


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> o.k.hier noch einer.93"xizang G19119?iss ja doch etwas verwirrende nummer mit der ich persönlich nix anfangen kann



g steht wie gesagt zumindest bei den ganz alten bikees für toyo. (87 und so...) 

1 91 würde ich jetzt sagen aber dann wärs kein 93er und hätte noch u brake bosses...


----------



## redsandow (25. Januar 2007)

der rahmen ist mit cantisockel.habe ihn erst 99" gekauft,im satterohr hatte aber noch das alte preisschild gesteckt mit der jahreszahl 93",das ist ja auch der grund warum ich mit der nr.nix so richtig anfangen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (11. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> ziemlich eindeutig


dito. mein psyclone hat die rahmennummer 94p196 verpasst bekommen. ist aber fast schade, dass es so wenig möglichkeiten für spekualtionen lässt ;]

rob


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Februar 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Mein GT Karakoram ( Baujahr leider unbekannt ) hat folgende Nummer:
> 
> *S7AY14275*
> 
> ...



ok..mein karakoram (S7BY00813) dann ja auch.


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Februar 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> gegeben ist:
> Also ist auf jeden fall ein 22 Zöller. Das leite ich mal aus dem Steuerohr ab. (musst mal nachmessen) er hat das alte nicht wechselbare schaltauge/ausfallende genau wie bei meinem 88er outpost. sieht mir wie u-brake bosses aus. halbes groove tube, nicht die vollversenkten züge. keine sattelkelmmschelle sondern SSPhebel.
> wenn die nummer aussagekräftig ist wäre es ein 1991er  und zwar ein echter. (also nicht das 92 er modell) Die rahmenaustattung spricht dafür.
> 
> ...



und kingmoe : mit eurem detailwissen könnt ihr glatt zu gottschalk...

geil was ihr für ahnung von gt habt...

mein ich positiv, bin auch ein gt infizierter... hab heut grad wieder das superleichte tune sixpack ausgebaut und das uralte xtr innenlager mit kurbel wieder reingepfrimelt, weil es einfach besser zum gesamteindruck (kunstwerk)passt

und ich trotz carbonhardtail im keller immer wieder zum genießen auf mein zaskar le steige... ist wie mit einer uralten optimal passenden jeans...

joe


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2007)

Mag jetzt vielleicht doof klingen, aber

Wo finde ich die Rahmen-Nummer am Psyclone?? 

Im Tretlager-Bereich ist nichts zu erkennen. Lack abkratzen kommt nicht in Frage. Mich interessiert das Baujahr meiner Neuerwerbung (Foto ist im Album)


----------



## redsandow (26. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mag jetzt vielleicht doof klingen, aber
> 
> Wo finde ich die Rahmen-Nummer am Psyclone??
> 
> Im Tretlager-Bereich ist nichts zu erkennen. Lack abkratzen kommt nicht in Frage. Mich interessiert das Baujahr meiner Neuerwerbung (Foto ist im Album)



das ist seltsam das du nix im tretlagerbereich findest.teilweise sind die nr.auch  auf der oberseite des tretlagerrohrs.bj max 95" hat noch die ösen an den ausfallenden.95/96 war das nicht mehr der fall.
schönes rad,lass es so


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

an meinem 91er zaskar gabs GAR KEINE rahmennummer - weder am tretlager noch sonstwo. es war aber ganz klar ein echtes und es wurdfe nix abgeschliffen - scheint ein paar serien ohne nr. gegeben zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> an meinem 91er zaskar gabs GAR KEINE rahmennummer - weder am tretlager noch sonstwo. es war aber ganz klar ein echtes und es wurdfe nix abgeschliffen - scheint ein paar serien ohne nr. gegeben zu haben.



Ist bei mir das Gleiche!


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> an meinem 91er zaskar gabs GAR KEINE rahmennummer - weder am tretlager noch sonstwo. es war aber ganz klar ein echtes und es wurdfe nix abgeschliffen - scheint ein paar serien ohne nr. gegeben zu haben.





DITO


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Februar 2007)

Haben jetzt 91er Zaskars keine Rahmennummern ?

@David: Du bist auch schon son lustiger nä !!!


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Februar 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Haben jetzt 91er Zaskars keine Rahmennummern ?
> 
> @David: Du bist auch schon son lustiger nä !!!




macht dich sympatisch das du mich lustig findest, denn ich bin es wirklich.  
aber leider kann ich nichts dafür das von mehreren zassis mein liebstes keine rahmennr. hat.
falls es dich beruhigt die anderen sind gestempelt. 

kann aber auf anfrage bilder der ausfallenden liefern falls es dich (gt-musa) interessiert.


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Februar 2007)

Nee brauche keine Beweisfotos....glaube Ich dir und den anderen auch so!


----------



## redsandow (26. Februar 2007)

das ist altes material,01 91 ist so der start die kleinste/tiefste die ich bisher gesehen habe ist 156,währe interessant zu wissen was es davor noch alles gibt


----------



## rob (1. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Rahmen-Nummer am Psyclone??



bei meinem psyclone ist die nummer auf der unterseite des tretlagergehäuses an der kettenblattseite in längsrichtung ca. 0,5cm vom gehäuserand entfernt eingestanzt. ist recht klein 'geschrieben' und unterm lack, deswegen vlt schwer zu entdecken.

rb


----------



## Pfaelzerschobbe (18. April 2007)

*nachobenschubs* 

Hallo zusammen,

Wie man sieht bin ich neu hier und wollte auch mal meine Rahmennummer
"analysiert" haben.

Zum Rad: GT Zaskar Ball Burnished(?) (Alu poliert) RH 19 Zoll
Die Rahmennummer steht auf dem linken Ausfallende auf der Aussenseite, die Dekorsticker (Rot-Gelb) sind geklebt, SattelstÃ¼tzenklemme ist im Rahmen integriert, keine Scheibenbremseaufnahme und normale Cantisockel.

Die Rahmennummer: 03971442

Wenn ich den Fred hier richtig verstanden habe, mÃ¼Ãte der Rahmen aus dem Jahr 1997 sein, Produktionsmonat MÃ¤rz. Oder liege ich da Falsch?

Was haben die Zahlen 1442 zu bedeuten?

edit: Zitat von Kingmoe
1997:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: Ball burnished, âfrost blauâ oder âfrost rotâ eloxiert

*Besonderheiten: âLEâ mit CNC gefrÃ¤ster Sattelklemme*

KÃ¶nnte es sogar sein, daÃ es ein LE ist?

Danke fÃ¼r Eure Antworten

GruÃ Christian

P.S: Zu mir selber, ich bin Baujahr 1981, Koch von Beruf und habe in letzter Zeit das Fahrradfahren sehr stark vernachlÃ¤ssigt. (berufsbedingt)


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. April 2007)

> Besonderheiten: âLEâ mit CNC gefrÃ¤ster Sattelklemme



Naja...wenn das Steuerrohr (oben und unten) und die Ausfallenden auch CNC bearbeitet sind....dann Ja !

Mit MÃ¤rz 1997 liegst Du auch richtig!


----------



## Pfaelzerschobbe (18. April 2007)

Das ging aber Fix 

ICh werde mal nächstens ein paar Bilder der besagten Teile einstellen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (18. April 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Naja...wenn das Steuerrohr (oben und unten) und die Ausfallenden auch CNC bearbeitet sind....dann Ja !
> 
> Mit März 1997 liegst Du auch richtig!



Wobei die rot-gelben Decals auf ein 98'er Zaskar hindeuten. Wäre aber laut Rahmennummer verdammt früh dafür.

Bei meinem ist es genauso. Sattelklemme und Steuerrohr CNC-bearbeitet, produziert 10/1997, aber Decals von 1998.


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. April 2007)

> Wobei die rot-gelben Decals auf ein 98'er Zaskar hindeuten. Wäre aber laut Rahmennummer verdammt früh dafür.



An den Decals würde Ich es nicht festlegen von wann ein Zaskar ist weil Ich hab diese angeblichen '98er (rot/gelb mit schwarzen Rand) auf meinem vom Händler gekauften '96er dran !




> Bei meinem ist es genauso. Sattelklemme und Steuerrohr CNC-bearbeitet, produziert 10/1997, aber Decals von 1998.



...und wie sehen die Ausfallenden aus?      1097 kann/wird schon Modell '98 sein!


----------



## Kruko (18. April 2007)

Sind die normalen Ausfallenden. Also nicht CNC-gefräst. Von hinten sind sie etwas ausgefräst, ähnlich Tomasius 96'er Rahmen. Laut Moe, wäre es ein 1997 Zaskar LE, laut Katalog ein 1998 Zaskar.

Ist mir aber auch relativ egal, ob Zaskar oder Zaskar LE. 

Beim Fahren merkt man keinen Unterschied


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. April 2007)

> Laut Moe, wäre es ein 1997 Zaskar LE, laut Katalog ein 1998 Zaskar



Ich tendiere auch eher auf ein '98er Zaskar!


----------



## Kint (18. April 2007)

Pfaelzerschobbe schrieb:


> Die Rahmennummer: 03971442
> 
> Wenn ich den Fred hier richtig verstanden habe, mÃ¼Ãte der Rahmen aus dem Jahr 1997 sein, Produktionsmonat MÃ¤rz. Oder liege ich da Falsch?
> 
> Was haben die Zahlen 1442 zu bedeuten?


richtig und das ist die produktionsnummer. spriech rahmen nummer 1442 im mÃ¤rz 97.



Pfaelzerschobbe schrieb:


> edit: Zitat von Kingmoe
> 1997:
> Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
> Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
> ...


 das kann sein, wenn die von moe gepostetetn details bei dir zutreffen. 

und was ist denn falsch an rotgelben 97er klebern ? schauen sich die herren die kataloge nochmal an, schrift rot, gelber rand, schwarzer schatten...? die 98er wÃ¼rde ich eher als gelbrot beschreiben ;-)

Die nÃ¤chste nummer bitte !


----------



## Pfaelzerschobbe (18. April 2007)

Hab mal ein Bild von meinem Zaskar wegen der besagten Ausfallenden. 
Vom Steuerrohr kann ich noch nix einstellen da ein Mangel an Digitalkameras herrscht 
Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen, sieht aus wie eine Metallplatte die an die Kettenstrebe drangeschweißt wurde, da steht auch Rahmenhöhe und Rahmennummer drauf

Achso, Danke für die Schnellen Antworten


----------



## Kint (18. April 2007)

Pfaelzerschobbe schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Bild von meinem Zaskar wegen der besagten Ausfallenden.


bedingt - da man nicht wirklioch was erkennen kann...



Pfaelzerschobbe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen, sieht aus wie eine Metallplatte die an die Kettenstrebe drangeschweißt wurde, da steht auch Rahmenhöhe und Rahmennummer drauf


sieht normal aus - nicht cnc'd folglich kein le...


----------



## Pfaelzerschobbe (19. April 2007)

Noch ein Bild (das gleich eion bissel größer)


----------



## UKW (19. April 2007)

Ähem, ich will mich nochmal mit einer netten Frage einschalten, die selbst Kint nicht (hinreichend) beantworten konnte:

Ich habe ein Zaskar mit Rahmennummer 0597xxx.

Dieses ist laut Rechnung gekauft und bezahlt worden am 10.10.1996.

So, und jetzt bin ich gespannt auf Erklärungsversuche.

(Kint, Du darfst gerne auch noch mal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Zaskar mit Rahmennummer 0597xxx.
> 
> Dieses ist laut Rechnung gekauft und bezahlt worden am 10.10.1996.



Da auch bei GT die Rahmen nur von Menschen gebrutzelt wurden, gehe ich einfach von einem Irrtum aus. Falschen Stempel genommen, "Ups, ´ne 7 eingeschlagen, na egal..." und fertig ist die Zeitmaschine ;-)


----------



## UKW (20. April 2007)

Ja, das ist die bislang beste Erklärung!


----------



## kingmoe (1. Mai 2007)

Das hier ergänze ich einfach mal der Vollstädnigkeit halber, evtl. lassen sich ja auch bei einigen MTB-Nummern Infos verwerten, z.B. dass Buchstaben für Firmen, Fertigungsstätten oder auch Monat und Jahr stehen können.

Der Text ist von der Seite bmxmuseum.com, die eh einen Besuch Wert ist  

http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/info/122/pg2

"Here is an email I got from an actual employee of GT.:

If the bike frame was manufactured at the Santa Ana CA facility, the first three or four digits of the serial number should be letters abbreviating the model or size of the frame such as "XL", "XXL", CR24, or something like that. 

The next part of the serial number is eight numeric digits. The first four numbers should be a two digit month followed by a two digit year.

The last four digits are the serialization digits 0000 to 9999 depending on what number the frame was of the years production.

If the frame was made overseas in Taiwan, it gets more complicated. If the number starts with a K, the frame was made by Kinesis.

That's the only one I remember off the top of my head. 

There were at least four companies in Taiwan that made the GT lines :

Robinson, Dyno, Powerlite and Auburn included)

The first digit would be a letter designating the factory that made the frame. There might also be a second letter digit specifying the factory that assembled the bike, if applicable. The model and year of production was also coded by a letter, so you won't be able to spot a two digit month and two digit year.
Before I left, I was writing a specification to standardize all of the serial numbers because GT was starting to send most of its US production to other US fabrication shops. 
The information might also come in handy for deciphering other makes because the factories in Taiwan make bikes for a lot of different companies.
 I am tinkering around with the idea of starting to make my own frames, kind of on a "one-off" basis. I am also teaching welding at a local community college.
By the way, did I tell you that the guy ran GT's in house fabrication for the last ten years (he recently retired) was none other than Gilbert Axt. Who? Do you remember Race, Inc.? That was Gilbert.
He also did the original PK Ripper for SE Racing. History, man.
It might be a really cool thing if I can track down Gilbert now and interview him for you.
THAT is the kind of stuff that belongs in the BMX Museum!

Later. I'll write you when I get a chance. Dan Garcia 

and here is the updates, thanks to love thegoose! (Michael S)
well we get a good bit of gt serials that could be identified by the owner, if they only had the tips that some of us have learned, so i will post what i know, and anyone with more knowledge can add to it..so here we go.

here is an example to go by. on the dropout you have "M1" followed by "08922198"..this one is simple.
M1 stands for "mach one" that is your model gt. 
it can also be a "I" for interceptor and so on. 
next on the serial is "0892" this is easy to decode too, 
08 means 8th month, which would be august. 
then you have "92" next in the lineup, this would be 1992
the last 4 digits, are your build number, this one would be the 2,198th one built. 
Here is another example. if your serial is KGCG2297 this one gets a little complicated. but still easy once you learn the code to it.
the first letter is who made the frame itself, in this case it would be "Kenisis", an overseas company.this could be replaced by another letter but at least we know what that one is there for.
next is the letter "G"..this isnt always there, but if so, this is where it was assembled, (ever notice the built in usa sticker on your gt or dyno?) this is what that letter is there for. it wasnt made here, but was built here. 
next is the letter "C"..C is the 3rd letter in the alphabet, and march is the 3rd month, so march is the build month.
next is the letter "G" this is the year. G is the 7th letter in the alphabet, 
so this would be a 1987.
here is one more..your serial resembles this:f6030578.
to start, if you have a "baseball" looking stamp behind your serial, this frame was made overseas...no its not a pacific, so dont cry, or get mad...and lets continue. 
on this serial, the first number is the last digit of the year, so 6 stands for 1986
next is "03"....this is the third month..which is march.
so you have a gt built in march of 1986.
but still use the museum as a guide to id the frame, cause sometimes you can find the year, but getting a posotive id on the model isnt possible without knowing which style frame you have. 
this doesnt apply to new gt's, but hopefully some people with info on those will chime in. this isnt always going to match your serial, you may have a "fake"..its not likely but it happens. also on earlier models this can differ. this is for the 2 most popular style serial's i see on here. also, common sense tells you that if you have a suspected "gt" frame, look it up and compare it in the musuem, knowing which style frame you have will help with the process of id'ing your bike with the serial, especially if the serial has some damage that prevents you from getting the full number.

hopefully this bit of info can be used for everyone, and this will save you from those late nights sitting around waiting for a response to your post looking for an answer to the idendity to your gt...although i do feel smart and proud when i can answer these posts. well, thats it for me, if anyone else has info on serials or if you see a mistake in this guide, tell me so i can edit it. happy holidays people."


----------



## micha23 (19. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!
Habe mir letztes jahr einen gebrauchten GT Rahmen zugelegt. Angeblich ein Arrowhead. Die Rahmennummer lautet RZ0101305, an den ausfallenden steht 7001 was ja wohl eher die Alulegierung betrifft. Kann mir jemand anhand der R.Nr. mehr zum Rahmen erzählen ???

mfg micha23


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2007)

Wer kann mir bzw. uns weiterhelfen. Haben ein LTS aus der US-Bucht gefischt. Soll angeblich ein 96'er LTS-1 sein. Hier die Rahmennummer:

SAS6I4085

1996 wird stimmen. Da bin ich mir sicher. Aber eigentlich sollte dieser Rahmen doch eine Titanschwinge haben, oder irre ich mich da?? Weiterhin ist der Hinterbau aus 7005 Alu, kein 6061. Kann es sein, dass ein Bastler den Hinterbau vielleicht schon gewechselt hat? Als Dämpfer ist ein Rock Shox Deluxe eingebaut. Steht irgendwo am Rahmen noch die Alu-Sorte eingeschlagen??

Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten


----------



## kingmoe (10. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wer kann mir bzw. uns weiterhelfen. Haben ein LTS aus der US-Bucht gefischt. Soll angeblich ein 96'er LTS-1 sein. Hier die Rahmennummer:
> 
> SAS6I4085
> 
> ...



Ich denke, du hast bei allen Punkten recht, riecht nach gewechseltem Hinterbau. Was für ein Schaltauge hat der Hinterbau, 2 oder 1 Schraube?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (10. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich denke, du hast bei allen Punkten recht, riecht nach gewechseltem Hinterbau. Was für ein Schaltauge hat der Hinterbau, 2 oder 1 Schraube?!



Das Schltauge ist mit einer Schraube befestigt.


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich denke, du hast bei allen Punkten recht, riecht nach gewechseltem Hinterbau. Was für ein Schaltauge hat der Hinterbau, 2 oder 1 Schraube?!



Doppelposting dank meinem Schatz

Das Schaltauge wird mit einer Schraube befestigt. 

Deutet also auch auf 1996 hin. Die Rahmennummer passt aber nicht zu dem auf Seite 2 angesprochenen LTS 2. Dies schließt eher auf ein LTS 1. Es geht um diesen Rahmen:


----------



## kiss_my_airs (14. August 2007)

also leude, ich komme nicht dahinter wo wie was und so.

von euch jemand? die nummer des gt avalanche lautet:

*S A S 6 J 1 1 4 7

*lieben dank schon mal


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

kiss_my_airs schrieb:


> also leude, ich komme nicht dahinter wo wie was und so.
> 
> von euch jemand? die nummer des gt avalanche lautet:
> 
> ...




Dein Avalanche ist von 1996 SAS*6*J1147.

Eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man es mal raus hat


----------



## laxerone (22. Oktober 2007)

so, jetzt muss ich auch mal nachfragen. mein zaskar team hat die rahmennummer KU1B0117 unter dem tretlager eingestanzt. ist das jetzt ein 2001er wie ich immer gedacht hab? wenn ja, ab wann wurden bei den zaskars die rahmennummern geändert? milleniumbug?


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> so, jetzt muss ich auch mal nachfragen. mein zaskar team hat die rahmennummer KU1B0117 unter dem tretlager eingestanzt. ist das jetzt ein 2001er wie ich immer gedacht hab? wenn ja, ab wann wurden bei den zaskars die rahmennummern geändert? milleniumbug?



naja klingt schon danach - ists denn ein 01er ?


----------



## oliversen (24. Oktober 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> so, jetzt muss ich auch mal nachfragen. mein zaskar team hat die rahmennummer KU1B0117 unter dem tretlager eingestanzt. ist das jetzt ein 2001er wie ich immer gedacht hab? wenn ja, ab wann wurden bei den zaskars die rahmennummern geändert? milleniumbug?



Also an einen Millenium Bug glaube ich nicht. Aber wie wir wissen, wurde die Fertigung der Zaskars um die Jahrtausendwende herum ins schoene Taiwan ROC verlagert. Eine Rahmennummer, die nur Zahlen aufweist, schmuecken die USA-Made Zaskar Rahmen. Dagegen finden wir an allen anderen, Taiwan made GT Alu Rahmen schon immer Buchstaben. Verschiedene Fertigungstaetten, Schweissstrassen etc. wurden da "gecodeet" Ich glaube nicht das es einem von uns je gelungen ist diesen Code zu knacken.

Ist nun dein Zaskar von 2001 ist es nicht verwunderlich das die Rahmennummer ein paar Buchstaben aufweist. Geil ist das Ding doch trotzdem...

oliversen


----------



## laxerone (24. Oktober 2007)

ich bin aufgrund der farbe wie gesagt auch davon ausgegangen, dass es ein 01er ist. kenne aber bei den zaskars auch nur die reinen zahlen-rahmennummern. ich hatte mich gefragt, ob sie evtl. zur jahrtausendwende neue rahmennummern eingeführt haben. 
hat denn jemand ein 2000er zaskar? was hat es für eine rahmennummer?
mein rahmen hat einein sticker "made in USA" drauf. wenn er in taiwan gefertigt wäre würde doch "assembled in USA" oder so drauf stehen, nicht?

klar ist der rahmen cool. da ich ihn aber tauschen bzw. verkaufen möchte wollte ich nur sicher gehen, dass ich ihn nicht unter falschen angaben veräussere.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. November 2007)

Habe gerade mit erschrecken festgestellt das mein 97´Avalanche laut Rahmennummer Baujahr 11/94 sein muß. Hier die Nummer A 174-D  S8HK31194.

Habe da noch die Rahmennummer des 93`Tequesta H2HO 7825

und die eines 97-98´(?) Outpost KA29E1357


----------



## gtbiker (3. November 2007)

fahre seit 98 ein tempest mit der nummer S8HK30612 (analogie zum obigen bike).
ist das im dezember 96 gebruzelt worden oder doch erst 98?????
gruß gtbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (4. November 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit erschrecken festgestellt das mein 97´Avalanche laut Rahmennummer Baujahr 11/94 sein muß. Hier die Nummer A 174-D  S8HK31194.
> 
> Habe da noch die Rahmennummer des 93`Tequesta H2HO 7825
> 
> und die eines 97-98´(?) Outpost KA29E1357



Hier die Nummer A 174-D  S8HK31194. Liest sich fuer mich ehr wie 98. Das Tequesta aus 92 H2HO 7825

und das outpost hat das Schweissdatum 1.3.1957 KA29E1357    

oliversen


----------



## Überholverbot (6. November 2007)

hab 2x eine neue Variante zu bieten:

LTS Team Frameset, BB, 18Zoll, rote Aufkleber,
die Nummern sind am Tretlagergeh. quer zur fahrtrichtung eingeschlagen:

*011962821LTS 18*

und

*006960357LTS 18*


----------



## elsepe (10. November 2007)

mal ne kleine frage an die gt spezies.

hab nen gt rahmen aus ner kellerauflösung bekommen und zur klärung ob das rad nicht gestohlen ist wollte ich die polizei nach der nummer fragen.... problem ich hab da noch keine gefunden, nicht am sattelrohr, nicht am tretlager und auch nicht am steuerrohr. rahmen ist ein borrego wenn ich das richtig entziffer und nicht überlackiert, originallack d.h. die nummer ist auch nicht unterspachtelmasse verschwunden. wer hat solch ein rad und kann mir sagen wo  ich die nummer finde.


----------



## kingmoe (11. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> mal ne kleine frage an die gt spezies.
> 
> hab nen gt rahmen aus ner kellerauflösung bekommen und zur klärung ob das rad nicht gestohlen ist wollte ich die polizei nach der nummer fragen.... problem ich hab da noch keine gefunden, nicht am sattelrohr, nicht am tretlager und auch nicht am steuerrohr. rahmen ist ein borrego wenn ich das richtig entziffer und nicht überlackiert, originallack d.h. die nummer ist auch nicht unterspachtelmasse verschwunden. wer hat solch ein rad und kann mir sagen wo  ich die nummer finde.



Entweder unterm Lager oder hinten, am linken Ausfallende.


----------



## elsepe (11. November 2007)

danke werd gleich mal schauen gehen


----------



## Shakur (11. November 2007)

Hallo, 

dann habe ich auch nochmal ein paar Rahmennummern:

1.) Ein 1998 Zaskar LE in ballburnished mit gelb/blauem Dekor, dass ich damals als Rahmenkit gekauft und aus einem Karton mit Aufkleber "Zaskar LE 1998" gezogen habe. Der Rahmen hat die Nummer 11960694, hat aber bereits als CNC-Fräßteile: Ausfallenden, Sattelklemme, Steuerrohr und die Strebe am Hinterbau. Da ich Erstbesitzer bin und die Dacals die ersten sind, frage ich mich, ob der Rahmen schon im November 1996 gefertigt und dann als 1998er verkauft wurde??? Kann das sein?

2.) Ein 1997 (?) Zaskar (LE ?) in ballburnished mit gelb/rotem Dekor, CNC-gefräßter Sattelklemme und Rahmennummer 78873825. Da ich ihn gebraucht gekauft habe, kann ich anhand der Sattelklemme und des Dekors das Baujahr 1997 nur vermuten, die Rahmennummer sagt mir absolut garnichts...  

Wer kann die Baujahre der beiden Rahmen entschlüsseln und ist der zweite Rahmen ein "normales" Zaskar oder ein "LE"???

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten,

Gruss Olaf


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Januar 2008)

Jetzt muß ich diesen Thread zur Auferstehung verhelfen:
GT Tempest, Rahmennummer SK6J 52929 unterm Tretlager



Wer weiß das Baujahr und die Farbbezeichnung (na Kint)
Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin:
GT Tempest Rahmennummer H4K 16644 innen am Ausfallende



Auch Baujahr und Farbbezeichnung.
In den katalogen habe ich beide nicht gefunden.


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich diesen Thread zur Auferstehung verhelfen:
> GT Tempest, Rahmennummer SK6J 52929 unterm Tretlager
> 
> 
> ...



1996 und 1994 würde ich sagen. Passt auch von den Decals

Der rote Tempest hat die Schriftform von 96 und der grüne von 1994.

Damit passt es auch bei diesen Modellen 

Ist schon klasse dieser Thread


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich diesen Thread zur Auferstehung verhelfen:
> GT Tempest, Rahmennummer SK6J 52929 unterm Tretlager
> 
> 
> ...



96er tempest in "bordeau rot" ziemlich sicher 18" - sehr schön kommt dem puple fade ziemlich nahe tät ich sagen, und ein 95er tempest tät ich auch noch sehen und zwar in "candy evergreen" und auch da würde ich 18" sagen...wobei es auch 20" sein könnte baer eher nein, doch nicht.... und das nächste mal die hausaufgaben bitte unaufgefordert...


und heini - 94er kanns nicht sein weil da hatten die noch den GT schriftzug auf den sattelstreben - zwichen all und terra sowie zwischen triple und triangle. bei competition series war dann schon understatement in und man mussste wissen was es ist - da fehlte (dort) das logo nämlich....

interressant ist das der buchstabe nach dem jahr für den üproduktionsmonat (k für november wenn mich meine finger nicht täuschen ) steht... somit auch klar warum ne 4 und 95er modell..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,
beide haben die gleiche Größe.
Beim Bordeau roten ist ein GT logo mit all terra Aufkleber drunter auf dem Sattelrohr.
Das grüne ist da nackig, aber auf dem Unterrohr steht"allGTterra"


----------



## Kint (24. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hi,
> beide haben die gleiche Größe.
> Beim Bordeau roten ist ein GT logo mit all terra Aufkleber drunter auf dem Sattelrohr.
> Das grüne ist da nackig, aber auf dem Unterrohr steht"allGTterra"



*sattelstreben *schrieb ich...  und ab 96 gabs eben keine allterras mehr...deswegen der fehlende schriftzug.


----------



## Tiensy (24. Januar 2008)

*GT Avalanche LE:*





Soweit ich weiß ist das ein 1996er Avalanche LE Rahmen.

Die Rahmennummer lautet: *SK6A55799*

Kann mir vllt. jmd. mehr über den Rahmen sagen?


----------



## Janikulus (2. Februar 2008)

dann stell ich hier auch mal eine Xizang Nummer rein, mit der Bitte um Aufklärung bezüglich Baujahr...


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Februar 2008)

GT Karakoram, Rahmennummer:T9108 A020 0780.
Baujahr 91?


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> GT Karakoram, Rahmennummer:T9108 A020 0780.
> Baujahr 91?



is ja toll dass eure räder alle rahmennummer haben.  

die orinäre idee des fadens war eigentlich nicht rauszufinden welches baujahr eure räder haben sondenr struktur in die nummervergabe zu bringen. dafür ist es ausserordentlich hilfreich wenn man das baujahr des rahmens kennt, bw an bildern ermitteln kann.  und sassys karakoram ja da würde ich auf 08 1991 tippen. 
tiensy deins ist den klebern nach ein 97er - die 6 würde für ein späten 1996er produktionsmonat sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (16. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> tiensy deins ist den klebern nach ein 97er - die 6 würde für ein späten 1996er produktionsmonat sprechen.



Also ein Hybrid?


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Also ein Hybrid?



nein. ich habs schon mehrfach erwähnt. - überleg dir mal was pasieren würde wenn im januar erst angefangen würde die neuen modelle zu brutzeln, aber du am 1.1. d.J schon eins kaufen wolltest ? 

die neuen modelle weden meist schon ab august für das folgejahr geschweisst, damit du am 1.1.97 bereits ein 97er avalanche kaufen kannst. 

dein rahmen wurde also ende 96 geschweisst ist aber (indiskutabel) ein 97er avalanche. (es wird im übrigen auch niemals ein 96er werden - da es wahrscheinlich schon alle features der 97er reihe aufweist)


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Februar 2008)

Oh, Bild vergessen!
Aber jetzt:


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Oh, Bild vergessen!
> Aber jetzt:



haha siehst du - ein 92er tequila. auch kein hybrid aber gerade mit dir hatte ich die diskussion ja ...  schöööön.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Februar 2008)

Danke Kint, aber diesmal war ich das nicht mit den Hybrid


----------



## Kint (16. Februar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Danke Kint, aber diesmal war ich das nicht mit den Hybrid



gnaaa ich weiss... aber das hattest du verbrochen wie mir gerade auffiel..:



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit erschrecken festgestellt das mein 97´Avalanche laut Rahmennummer Baujahr 11/94 sein muß. Hier die Nummer A 174-D  S8HK31194.
> 
> ....



und das nem alten hasen... nachtret...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hab in der Gegend folgendes Stahl GT bekommen:






Rahmennummer: T9301 A018 0138, ich gehe jetzt mal von nem Karakoram aus (s. Kints Pflichtlektüre) könnte ja aber auch ein Bravado sein? Merkmal wie das konische Sitzrohr am TLG und wechselbares Ausfallende sind noch Anhaltspunkte. Leider wurde das Rad überlackiert und der Besitzer konnte keine Infos mehr liefern...wenigstens ist klar dass es kein Zaskar ist.....welche Merkmale zur Identifizierung könnte man noch ranziehen? Kint? 

Ein paar Bilder gibts noch hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109005

Viele Grüße
Peter



Kint schrieb:


> Folgende Behauptungen:
> Gt hatte mehrere Fabriken die für sie schweissten. Diese prägten unterscheidliche Nummern mit unterschiedlichem Erscheinungsbild nämlich:
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Kint (29. Mai 2008)

naja baujahr ist aj schon anhaltspunkt... katalog gibts auch da lässt sich doch was machen. als erstes würde ich mal die gabl rausziehen - dann siehste wahrscheinlich noch originallack im steuerrohr bzw im BB gehäuse. die zugführung ist 93 auch ein ganzguter anhaltspunkt - komplettes groove tube (3 züge - sieht zumindest danach aus ) heisst eigentlich kanns nur karakoram elite, richter 8.0 oder bravado le sein... was genau es ist verrät dir wahrscheinlich nur reste vom originallack.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


Danke Dir für die Info!

ja, sind 3 Züge! Lack gibt leider auch an der Gabel nix her, das Rad war zum Zeitpunkt des postings ja schon zerlegt. Sieht aus wie Originallack und ist weiß. Mal sehen, evtl. geh ich mal mit MEK an den Lack, dann werden 100% alle Schichten freigelegt.

Ach ja, Gewicht ist 2177 g, wird aber net viel bringen...wenn ich noch Lack entdeckt habe, schreib ich nochmal...

VG
Peter


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2008)

Moin Peter,

mit 2177g fällt Richter leider definitiv aus. Ich habe ja ein 1993er, das wiegt in 19'' 1970g. Größer ist Deins auch nicht.

Karakoram hatte zumindest im 93er Katalog kein Groove Tube.

Also bleibt Team Avalanche (Unwahrscheinlich, da leichterer Rohrsatz) und Corrado, mein Tip.

Oder einer der grausigen Vorbesitzer hat mal kurz gut 200 gramm zuviel lack aufgetragen....

Jedenfalls ist es was "gutes". Keine Frage.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. Mai 2008)

ich will auch mal ne nummer hier eintragen.



 

1992er gt psyclone   GTL 9268


----------



## Kint (31. Mai 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Peter,
> mit 2177g fällt Richter leider definitiv aus. Ich habe ja ein 1993er, das wiegt in 19'' 1970g. Größer ist Deins auch nicht.
> Karakoram hatte zumindest im 93er Katalog kein Groove Tube.
> Also bleibt Team Avalanche (Unwahrscheinlich, da leichterer Rohrsatz) und Corrado, mein Tip.
> ...




groove tube hatten 93 : team ava (unwahrscheinlich, da made in usa und nicht in D erhältlich) , bravado le, richter 8.0 und karakoram elite (=corrado in den USA) - und psyclone... 

vom gewicht auf den rahmen zu schliessen ist recht schwierig aus den verschiedenen gründen - 1. neulackierung, 2. unterschiedlichste rohrsätze. gtx III muss nicht zwangsläufig leichter sein als der rohrmix mit prestige beim richter. 3. geh ich mal davon aus dass peter noch die lagerschalen drin stecken hatte etc... 

zu den rohrsätzen: ich hatte hier ein 20" kara elite mit GTX das wog so 2,2 kilo. das 22" corrado das ich noch habe (das identisch ist - 93 aber in D als kara elite verkauft wurde - namensprobleme mit vw ???)  ist eine nachbesserung seitens der taiwanesen & mit tange (keiine nähere bezeichnung) geröhr nur ca 2150 gramm schwer. gleiches gewicht bei 2 zoll mehr. true temper war (ist, siehe ox)  nie leicht - stabil &  exotisch ja, aber leicht nie...

was gutes ists auf jeden fall - ich tippe drauf, dass es ein 93er kara elite ist. 
alles andere ist einfach zu selten / unwahrscheinlich. bravado le könnte auch noch gehen, richter wenn der lacker gepfuscht hat, team ava hätte wahrscheinlich ne andere (nicht  Taiwan) seriennummer. [es sei denn es wurde dort zb noch poliert vor dem lacken... ]


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich will auch mal ne nummer hier eintragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habs gewicht vergessen.

psyclone 18er nackich auf der waage  2160 gr.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kint,

ich wusste, da kommt noch was   Dank Dir schon mal..

Ich messe meine Rahmen immer nackt, da war nix mehr dran...nicht mal ein Cable Guide...

Hab jetzt rumgeschliffen und genauer hingesehen....im Steuerrohr ist deutlich noch gelbe Farbe zu sehen...man sieht auf den Fotos ja, dass der Rahmen mit eingepresstem Steuersatz lackiert wurde....könnte also sein, dass es ein Bravado LE in Team Scream Lackierung war.....was mir richtig weh tun würde...die geile Lackierung....leider gab es nirgendwo sonst noch Lackreste....wurde bis auf des Metall runterschliffen vor der Neulackierung.....

Manni hat mich auf die Idee mit dem WM Bike gebracht. Ich hoffe ich darf die Idee verwenden....werde den Rahmen entlacken, wo nötig strahlen, neues Schaltauge, neuer Lack in weiß und versuchen Decals in WM Look zu bekommen....

Demnächst mehr...

VG
Peter



Kint schrieb:


> groove tube hatten 93 : team ava (unwahrscheinlich, da made in usa und nicht in D erhältlich) , bravado le, richter 8.0 und karakoram elite (=corrado in den USA) - und psyclone...
> 
> vom gewicht auf den rahmen zu schliessen ist recht schwierig aus den verschiedenen gründen - 1. neulackierung, 2. unterschiedlichste rohrsätze. gtx III muss nicht zwangsläufig leichter sein als der rohrmix mit prestige beim richter. 3. geh ich mal davon aus dass peter noch die lagerschalen drin stecken hatte etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kint (1. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt rumgeschliffen und genauer hingesehen....im Steuerrohr ist deutlich noch gelbe Farbe zu sehen...man sieht auf den Fotos ja, dass der Rahmen mit eingepresstem Steuersatz lackiert wurde....könnte also sein, dass es ein Bravado LE in Team Scream Lackierung war.....was mir richtig weh tun würde...die geile Lackierung....leider gab es nirgendwo sonst noch Lackreste....wurde bis auf des Metall runterschliffen vor der Neulackierung.....
> 
> Manni hat mich auf die Idee mit dem WM Bike gebracht. Ich hoffe ich darf die Idee verwenden....werde den Rahmen entlacken, wo nötig strahlen, neues Schaltauge, neuer Lack in weiß und versuchen Decals in WM Look zu bekommen....




jau gelb - da hat sich jemand ausgetobt - wahrscheinlich weil ihm teamscream "zu bunt" war....:kotz:  deswegen der hinweis meist findet sich tatsächlich irgendwo noch ein fitzelchen der originalfarbe - meist IM bb gehäuse weil die halt auch beim entlacken bzw neu lacken einfach zugestöpselt werden. isr natürlich auch sinnvoller als hinterher das gewinde neu zu schneiden... 
das gewicht kommt im übrigen auch gut hin - sie david eins über dir. 

und sorry weiss geht  mal gar nicht. wenns schon einer der geilen /und seltenen teamscreams ist - dann würde ich versuchen das zu rekonstruieren. 


nochmal zum anfixxen :


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

der Typ hat auch nicht wirklich gewusst was er verkauft...alleine der LRS mit den blauen tune Naben....   

Also Team Scream ist natürlich viel schöner als weiß...da brauch ich aber nen guten Lacker..frag nächste Woche mal bei einem an,der die üblichen "ich hab da ne Mülltone gerammt, reparier mal mit Spot Repair"- Aufträge satt hat....

Hier mal ein Bild vom Rest des Original???Lacks im Steuerrohr:





....den werd ich halt rauskratzen und mit zum Lackierer nehmen, dann kann man wenigstens mal das Gelb bestimmen.

VG
Peter



Kint schrieb:


> jau gelb - da hat sich jemand ausgetobt - wahrscheinlich weil ihm teamscream "zu bunt" war....:kotz:  deswegen der hinweis meist findet sich tatsächlich irgendwo noch ein fitzelchen der originalfarbe - meist IM bb gehäuse weil die halt auch beim entlacken bzw neu lacken einfach zugestöpselt werden. isr natürlich auch sinnvoller als hinterher das gewinde neu zu schneiden...
> das gewicht kommt im übrigen auch gut hin - sie david eins über dir.
> 
> und sorry weiss geht mal gar nicht. wenns schon einer der geilen /und seltenen teamscreams ist - dann würde ich versuchen das zu rekonstruieren.
> ...


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Also Team Scream ist natürlich viel schöner als weiß...da brauch ich aber nen guten Lacker..frag nächste Woche mal bei einem an,der die üblichen "ich hab da ne Mülltone gerammt, reparier mal mit Spot Repair"- Aufträge satt hat....
> 
> r


geht so- mit ein bisschen vorarbeit deinerseits sollte das jeder autolackierer hinbekommen. 

am einfachsten wirds sein, wenn du dir ein teamscream trikot scannst, und dann das jpeg ausdruckst. da gibts aber unterschiede im ts design, also würde ich mir mal genau den trikofaden anschauen welches deiner meinung nach am besten passt. als jpeg dann ausdrucken und an den rahmen halten - dann kannst du das immer noch größenmäßig anpassen und wenns zb mit dem katalog halbwegs stimmt dann kannste es ausdrucken, die nagelschere ansetzen, und als schablone dem lacker geben. der rest sollte standard und nicht zu schwierig sein bei nem halbwegs gutem lackierer. 

wenn du nen trikotscan von meinem brauchst sag bescheid.  oh und die farbe sollte du pont imron gelb sein - vielleicht weiss der lacker was da am besten an ral ton hinkommt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kint,

das haste ja was angezettelt    Dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich mal endlich ne "moderne" Ramme bauen.....bin jetzt irgendwie angefixt....

Wollte es so ähnlich machen...hätt halt lieber erstmal auf ein hochauflösenden Scan vom Katalog gehofft....aber so gehts auch...werd erstmal meine Scream Trikots checken, mal sehen ob die passen...

Nen "angefressenen" Lacker hab ich bei LIF gefunden, die machen zwar - klar- hauptsächlich Autos, waren aber von der Idee begeistert....

Danke für den Farbtipp!

Aber erst muss er mal zum Entlacker....demnächst mehr..

VG
Peter



Kint schrieb:


> geht so- mit ein bisschen vorarbeit deinerseits sollte das jeder autolackierer hinbekommen.
> 
> am einfachsten wirds sein, wenn du dir ein teamscream trikot scannst, und dann das jpeg ausdruckst. da gibts aber unterschiede im ts design, also würde ich mir mal genau den trikofaden anschauen welches deiner meinung nach am besten passt. als jpeg dann ausdrucken und an den rahmen halten - dann kannst du das immer noch größenmäßig anpassen und wenns zb mit dem katalog halbwegs stimmt dann kannste es ausdrucken, die nagelschere ansetzen, und als schablone dem lacker geben. der rest sollte standard und nicht zu schwierig sein bei nem halbwegs gutem lackierer.
> 
> wenn du nen trikotscan von meinem brauchst sag bescheid.  oh und die farbe sollte du pont imron gelb sein - vielleicht weiss der lacker was da am besten an ral ton hinkommt.


----------



## Kint (2. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> hätt halt lieber erstmal auf ein hochauflösenden Scan vom Katalog gehofft....



dann hättest du aber nur dei rechte seite... grade geil ists doch wenns rechts und links etwas anders "schreit..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,

dann hätt ich halt auch immer nur von rechts fotografiert   

Aber keine Sorge, mir ist grad was eingefallen! Das Thema GT wurde bei mir während der Studienzeit ausgelöst...in Deidesheim fährt nämlich ein Bravado LE in Team Scream Lackierung....kenn den Fahrer persönlich und bin am 28.06.08 sowieso dort......da werd ich mal ordentlich fotografieren...dann haben wir auch die linke Seite..das Rad wär übrigens was für Dich Kint, ungefähr 743" groß...nö im Ernst, das wär was für Dich....der Mann der es fährt kauft bei Gazelle nur Rahmen, die ne Verstrebung vom Steuerrohr zum Tretlager haben, das heißt schon für die großen Jungs..

VG
Peter



Kint schrieb:


> dann hättest du aber nur dei rechte seite... grade geil ists doch wenns rechts und links etwas anders "schreit..."


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann hätt ich halt auch immer nur von rechts fotografiert
> 
> ...




hmmmmm... wenn du ihn siehst und du bock zu hast, dann kannst ja mal zart anfühlen, ob.... hat aber nur sinn wenns echte gt 22" bzw 24" =63cm mitte ende sind... alles andere ist kinderkram.... 

im übrigen sind diese dinger (gazelle utopia, patria  und co) mehr oder minder reine effekthascherei. mein vadder fährt auch so ein ding, aber sind schon recht schwer und im grunde bekommt man die steifigkeit und haltbarleit auch mit nem gut konstruierten diamantrahmen hin ( ja auch TT war ne reine effekthascherei...)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

mach ich!! Hab schon nen Fototermin vereinbart! Wer dieses Jahr zum Woistrassefest kummt, der wird es in Deidesheim am Kerwebuwe stand auch - wie jedes Jahr!- live erleben können!

VG
Peter

hmmmmm... wenn du ihn siehst und du bock zu hast, dann kannst ja mal zart anfühlen, ob.... hat aber nur sinn wenns echte gt 22" bzw 24" =63cm mitte ende sind... alles andere ist kinderkram....


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mach ich!! Hab schon nen Fototermin vereinbart! Wer dieses Jahr zum Woistrassefest kummt, der wird es in Deidesheim am Kerwebuwe stand auch - wie jedes Jahr!- live erleben können



hm. wann issn das ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kint,

na an meinem Geburtstag!!!! Am 31.08.2008. 

VG
Peter



Kint schrieb:


> hm. wann issn das ?


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo Kint,
> 
> na an meinem Geburtstag!!!! Am 31.08.2008.
> 
> ...



ne loopt nicht. schade... aber trotzdem bitte mal fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Peter,

wollte dir auch gerade anbieten Fotos zu machen. Aber hat sich wohl eh schon erübrigt! Wenn du noch was brauchst melde dich!


----------



## ceee (17. Juni 2008)

Karakoram mit groove tube in schwarz. 

Rahmennummer *H3 8079*

Chris...


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Juni 2008)

GT Avalanche in Limegreen





K01300016

Verkäufer behauptet, der Rahmen wäre 1999 gekauft worden.
So richtig einsortieren kann ich damit die Rahmennummer nicht, offen gestanden...

Ich hätte jetzt irgendwie auf 2000er Baujahr getippt


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

Ich werfe mal H2H1 1877 in den Raum (GT Tequesta). 1877 deutet auf einen echten Oldtimer hin! 

Tatsächlich ist er wohl Produktionsjahr 92, Katalogjahr 93 (Tequesta aufm Oberrohr). 

Hier noch ein Bild von unterwegs - Sachen wie Reflektoren bitte ich zu entschuldigen, die kommen selbstverständlich noch ab.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juli 2008)

Cool, ein 93´Tequesta in "Sapphire Blue". Habe ich auch, hier meins:



Leider kommt die Farbe auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber, und die Decals fehlen.


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, die Farbe lässt sich nicht fotografieren, das musste ich heute auch bemerken. Deins mit rosa(?)/purple ist ja super, mal schauen, in welche Richtung ich gehe...


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juli 2008)

Naja, Rosa/Purple. War mal Rot. Aber das ist lange her.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Juli 2008)

moin moin!
obwohl es ein neuer rahmen ist, wisst ihr was die nummern hier bedeuten? 


auf dem grau unterlegten stück steht links F0701 das müsste ja für januar 2007 stehen. aber was bedeutet der rest?
gruß
edit: auf beiden ausfallenden steht noch P7


----------



## sbarc (6. August 2008)

Hi

anbei die Rahmennummer eines von mir für meine Freundin neu aufgebauten 98er GT Palomar in 12,5": KA19E0182.

Ride On!


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. August 2008)

meine rahmennummer: t 8904 tm 3315 

hab den thread nur soweit verfolgt als dass 89/04 das datum ist. kann mir jemand was zum rest sagen? 

der rahmen hat u-brake-sockel unterhalb der kettenstreben, was ich so hier im forum noch nicht wieder gesehen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

Da???


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. August 2008)

genau da


----------



## aggressor2 (28. August 2008)

Ach du Schande! Kannst du mal ein Photo machen?? Ich kann dir zwar nix über die Nummer erzähln außer dem was du schon weißt, aber sehen will ich es trotzdem
gruß


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2008)

Bei den großen Rahmen habe ich das schon mal gesehen. weiß aber nicht mehr welches Model es war.


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. August 2008)

handycam und etwas verwackelt, aber man sieht was gemeint ist. der rahmen hat ein sitzrohr von ich glaube 50cm m-o und hat schon einiges mitgemacht wie mir vom vorbesitzer erzählt wurde, siehe auch die cantisockel die da jemand scheinbar im suff drangebacken hat. 

hab vor die cantisockel abzuflexen und das ding für die stadt wieder aufzubauen... sollte mit der u-brake nen schön cleanen singlespeeder abgeben


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. August 2008)

Ist ein 88 Timberline.
Guckst Du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301788
Post 13, in den 88 Katalog


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. August 2008)

supi danke 


das blaue tequesta aus dem 88er katalog sieht ja klasse aus. daran werd ich mich wohl beim aufbau halten


----------



## Matze L.E. (29. August 2008)

hab eben nochmal bilder verglichen... irgendwie passt mein rahmen nicht zu denen im katalog, die flaschenhalterpositionen sind anders. 

hat jemand ne erklärung dafür?


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2008)

Dein Rahmen sieht kleiner aus. kürzeres Unterrohr -> weniger Platz -> nur eine Flaschenhalterposition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Dezember 2008)

GT Timberline, Rahmennummer T6070399
Tja, wer kann mir hier helfen und das Baujahr erkennen?


----------



## Kint (12. Dezember 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


>







GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist ein 88 Timberline.
> Guckst Du hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301788
> Post 13, in den 88 Katalog



wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst wie ein t8904 rad ein 88er timberline sein kann gewinnst du nen preis... 

ich sag das ist ein 89er timberline... dann kommt das mit den flaschenhaltern auch hin... und das gabs in pearl aqua und electric blue - was, falls dieses seekurzvormumippenblau original sein sollte, eins von beiden sein könnte... ishiwata cromo main tubes übrigens also der bock sollte stabil sein... 

und pack mal ein bild von deinem t60 ein bitte...


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Dezember 2008)

Bitte schön


----------



## Kint (12. Dezember 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bitte schön



das würde ich gerne noch ein bisschen genauer sehen zb im zeigt her ...

bist du sicher dass die rahmennummer so stimmt ? nix davor nix danach und die nulll is ne null kein o ? ansonsten scharfes teilll


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Dezember 2008)

Ne, ist nichts davor oder dahinter. Die Nummer war unter der Führung des Brems- und Schaltzuges versteckt. 
Weitere Bilder demnächst in diesem Kino


----------



## Briareos (11. August 2009)

So, eine neue Rahmennummer, ein neues Foto - das heitere Raten kann weiter gehen 
Wie es ausschaut haben die meisten Zaskar 8stellige Rahmennummern. Meine ist 9stellig. Wobei die Vermutung schnell auf Februar 1991 liegt. Aber vielleicht ist ja wer noch anderer Meinung.









Munter bleiben
Der Bria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (28. Februar 2010)

brauche mal hilfe...

kann jemand hieraus das baujahr ablesen?

19" xizang
G19 177

hat am sitzrohr das Loch angeschweisst, für den cantigegenhalter...


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2010)

Geht dabei leider nicht. Erst ab 96 bzw. 97 kann man das Baujahr bei den Titan-Rädern anhand der Rahmennummer bestimmen. Vorher sagt es nur etwas über die Größe aus. In Deinem Fall 19 Zoll. Die 177 wird die laufenden Nummer sein (meine Vermutung, da ich auch G19 + eine dreistellige Zahl habe, die zu Anfang aber eine 0 trägt).

Später hatte der Xizang Rahmennummer welche mit GTX + Baujahr begannen. Das Edge Ti hatte GTE + Baujahr als Rahmennummer.


----------



## epic2006 (2. März 2010)

So, hier mal was definitives, ein 97 Virage, 21", (original sind nur Rahmen (ohne Decals) und Gabel)



das weiß ich, da ich es zum 19. Geburtstag bekommen habe, 
Rahmennummer:





*WKJ7L 0029*

sollte also die nummer 29 aus dem Jahr 97 sein (wurde Ende April 97 gekauft), wenn ich die Logik der letzten acht Seiten um die Uhrzeit nach einer Nachtschicht noch verarbeiten konnte...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. April 2010)

GT Talera in weiß: 890 028 265


----------



## gata1284 (17. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein GT Timberline, soviel zu dem, was ich weiß. Was ich nicht weiß ist das Baujahr. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Die Rahmennummer lautet S7AY12284.
Außerdem habe ich noch ein zweites GT, das allerdings mal neu lackiert wurde und somit keine Aufkleber etc. mehr drauf sind. Könnt ihr mit da auch anhand der Nummer das Model sagen?
Habe mich mal ein wenig durchs Forum gelesen und kann leider mit den ganzen Fachbegriffen nichts anfangen. Wusste bis vor kurzem nicht mal, dass meine beiden GTs kleine Schätze sind, hab sie beide gebraucht übernommen.
Wäre super, wenn ihr mit bei beiden helfen könntet. Beim Zweiten schau ich noch nach der Nummer. Würden euch Fotos helfen?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. April 2010)

Fotos helfen immer


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. April 2010)

Kint schrieb:


> wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst wie ein t8904 rad ein 88er timberline sein kann gewinnst du nen preis...
> 
> ich sag das ist ein 89er timberline... dann kommt das mit den flaschenhaltern auch hin... und das gabs in pearl aqua und electric blue - was, falls dieses seekurzvormumippenblau original sein sollte, eins von beiden sein könnte... ishiwata cromo main tubes übrigens also der bock sollte stabil sein...
> 
> und pack mal ein bild von deinem t60 ein bitte...



Kint you are correct as the 1989 Timberlines had the u-brake mounted under the chainstays.


----------



## Weinstrasse (6. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor kurzem ein 97er Timberline erstanden, Rahmennummer S7AY12696.

@ gata1284: Dein Timberline müsste auch von 97 sein und sollte als Originalfarbe blau/schwarz, schwarz oder titan sein...

Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. August 2010)

Serial Number *A.Dunlap*...the cyclocross ride of 2001 World Mtn Bike champion and many time US Nat'l champion Alison Dunlap


----------



## tditdi (16. August 2010)

Hallo!

Hab nach wie vor ein mir Unbekanntes Modell seit vielen Jahren in meinem Besitz.
Am linken Ausfallende innen steht H3M12551 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VINYLMASSAKER (30. Dezember 2010)

Aloha,
hab vor etwa 9 Jahren einen GT-Zaskar [?!] Custom-Rahmen ersteigert und aufgebaut. Zuerst dachte ich auch, das Teil hätte auch keine Rahmennummer, habe dann aber kurze Zeit später eine an der Innenseite vom Ausfallende rechts entdeckt. Zudem ist die Sattelklemme im Rahmen integriert.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob es sich hier um ein original oder Taiwan Import bzw. überhaupt um ein Zaskar-Rahmen handelt ???

Gruss,
-aLex-


----------



## mono! (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ohne Fotos schwierig zu sagen,
aber ab 1997 hat das Zaskar CNC gefräste Sattelklemmen 
und Steuerrohre.
Das Zaskar LE zusätzlich noch CNC gefräste Ausfallenden,
Bremsbrücken und Tretlagergehäuse.

Ich vermute mal, sollten mind. zwei dieser CNC-Merkmale
(Satelklemme und Steuerrohr) vorhanden sein, dass es sich
mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein original GT Zaskar handelt.

Ab 1998 (oder vllt. schon 1997) haben aber mehrere GT Alumodelle
(Avalanche, ...) eine integrierte Sattelklemme.
Zaskars sind auch am geraden (anstatt gebogenen) Back-Badge
erkennbar.

Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## VINYLMASSAKER (5. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Steuersatz, Sattelklemme & Tretlafgergehäuse sind defenitiv CNC-gefrässt. Zudem ist der "Back-Badge" auch gerade.
Momentan ist das Bike komplett zerlegt und wird neu aufppliert & mit XTR-Komponenten gepimpt.
Sobald der Drahtesel wieder steht, werde ich ein paar Fotos hochposten.

Gruss & Dank aus Münster,
-aLex-


----------



## VINYLMASSAKER (10. Januar 2011)

. ..endlich fast wieder fertig


----------



## ad-mh (31. März 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Rahmennummern  .

Kann jemand mit geballtem Fachwissen beim Identifizieren helfen? Nummern sind vorhanden, eine Typenbezeichnung leider nicht.

T90 04   008 0010

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514887


----------



## Estenigal (22. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen 

ich bin einer dieser leute die das zaskar in den 90ern unbedingt haben wollten aber es sich nie leisten konnten(weil man halt +-16 war ..
nun will ich mir mal mein traumbike aufbauen,jetzt bin ich auf einen rahmen gestossen bei dem die ersten beiden nummern der rahmennr. auf dem kopf stehen....von so einer seltsamen rahmennr. hab ich sonst aber noch nie was gelesen....steht diese kennzeichnung evtl für eine gewisse produktionstätte oder stimmt da irgendetwas nicht?


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Fotos vom Rahmen wären nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Estenigal (24. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160824925072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

der verkäufer hat mir auch geschrieben das die ersten zwei stellen tatsächlich kopf stehen....


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2012)

Die Nummer erscheint mir nachträglich eingeschlagen. Im Vergleich zur Rahmengröße ist die Nummer viel tiefer. Die zweite Zeile gehört definitiv nicht zu einer GT-Rahmennummer. Von daher kann man leider nicht von der Rahmennummer auf das Baujahr schließen. Wichtig wäre jetzt zu wissen, welches Rahmenmaterial verwendet wurde. Dies steht auf der Rückseite der Ausfallenden.

Von den Decals, den Gusset am Unterrohr und dem Schaltauge her sollte es sich um ein 1996'er Modell handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ad-mh (12. August 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich konnte nicht anders und habe mein drittes GT erstanden. 
Es ist ein 20" Arrowhead (Alu Rahmen) in blau (Lack).

Die Rahmennummer lautet MA5202730.
Wegen der 20 in der Nummer gehe ich davon aus, dass die 5 davor das Produktionsjahr 1995 ist.
Der Rahmen hat ein gebogenes Badge, Canti Sockel und keine integrierte Sattelklemme.
Liege ich mit dem Produktionsjahr richtig?
Wofür steht MA? Buchstabenkombi finde ich nicht in der Liste.
Hätte jemand einen Katalog als PDF? Die Verlinkung zu den Katalogen ist tot.

VG

ad-mh


----------



## CONNEX8M (12. August 2012)

Hallo GT Gemeinde,

Rahmennummer meines Timberline

Tretlager rechts in Fahrtrichtung H*3*B5
Tretlager links in Fahrtrichtung 3662
Tretlagermaß 68
Gabelprägung 92, 1 1/8 schraub
Farbe Grün/ Risslack schwarz
Flaschenhalter Stahl schwarz original
Shimano EXAGE 3 x 7 
Schaltzüge verlaufen am Unterrohr
Bremszug hinten im geprägtem Oberrohr, Umlenkung per Öse am Sitzrohr, Cantilever vorn u. hinten, keine U-Brake

Made in Taiwan

Sollte also 1993 gefertigt sein

Das zweite GT namens Zaskar LE ist noch in der Post, Rahmennummer reiche ich nach.

Gruß vom neuen GT Mitglied Jürgen


----------



## CONNEX8M (12. August 2012)

@ GT - Heini

"Die Nummer erscheint mir nachträglich eingeschlagen. Im Vergleich zur Rahmengröße ist die Nummer viel tiefer. Die zweite Zeile gehört definitiv nicht zu einer GT-Rahmennummer. Von daher kann man leider nicht von der Rahmennummer auf das Baujahr schließen. Wichtig wäre jetzt zu wissen, welches Rahmenmaterial verwendet wurde. Dies steht auf der Rückseite der Ausfallenden.

Von den Decals, den Gusset am Unterrohr und dem Schaltauge her sollte es sich um ein 1996'er Modell handeln."

"Stimmt, die Nummer deutet auf eine Materialprüfung hin, 53 KW, 1997, xxx
Restnummer Prüfer oder Prüfserie, da die erste Zahl höher angesetzt ist deutet dies auf eine Eigenheit des Prüfers hin. Ich schlage meine Prüfnummer auch in einem bestimmten Winkel, sieht eher zufällig aus, ist jedoch beabsichtigt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tucana (28. August 2012)

Hi Leute, hab ein Psyclone gekauft, hat aber keine Rahmennummer. Wie finde ich denn heraus, welches Baujahr? Es hat ein auswechselbares Schaltauge und das Oberrohr ragt nicht so weit aus dem Sitzrohr (ich tippe auf 93/94). 

LG


----------



## Kruko (28. August 2012)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab ein Psyclone gekauft, hat aber keine Rahmennummer. Wie finde ich denn heraus, welches Baujahr? Es hat ein auswechselbares Schaltauge und das Oberrohr ragt nicht so weit aus dem Sitzrohr (ich tippe auf 93/94).
> 
> LG



Hast Du ein Bild?? Hat der Rahemn Groove Tube?? Wie wird das Schaltauge befestigt?? Ab 94 hatten die Rahmen kein auswechselbares Schaltauge mehr.


----------



## Tucana (28. August 2012)

leider nur mit verstaubter handy-cam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. August 2012)

Ist ein 93'er, so wie meiner. Hat schon Cantisockel, aber das 2-Bolt-Schaltauge. Sieht noch richtig gut aus.  Ich würde sagen 18 Zoll


----------



## Tucana (28. August 2012)

Alles klar. Der ist frisch lackiert. Hab aber eigentlich vor den Lack abzumachen (um erstmal zu sehen ob und wie viel gespachtelt wurde) und ich will ihn mit Klarlack, damit man das schöne "fillet brazing" sieht. Mit 18" liegst du richtig!


----------



## Kruko (29. August 2012)

Für mich sah er noch original aus. Farbton kommt dem original auch sehr nah. Ich wurde es aber so lassen. Schau dir mal die Bilder von epic2006 an. Dort kannst du sehen, wie der Rahmen ohne Lack aussieht.


----------



## Tucana (29. August 2012)

Ich weiß aber, dass er neu lackiert wurde. Die Bilder von epic2006 kenne ich, danke.


----------



## Rahbari (29. August 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Psyclone!

Von der Lackierung und den vewendeten Decals definitiv ein 93er, siehe Katalog:
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1993.pdf

Ist es der Rahmen aus der UK-Bucht? Wenn ja, toll, dass er hier im Forum gelandet ist!!

Würde den Lack nicht abmachen. Der Verkäufer, den ich auch mal kontaktiert hatte, hatte versichert, dass der Rahmen top war und eine 1A-Lackierung bekommen hat. Das gelb finde ich toll. Aber nur mit Klarlack ist natürlich auch ne witzige Lösung. Hatte Tomasius so etwas nicht mal mit einem Stahlrahmen gemacht?

Ach ja: bitte Aufbauthread!


----------



## Tucana (31. August 2012)

Ja, er ist aus der UK Bucht! 

Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild






Der Lack hat hier-und da ein paar Schäden, aber nichts Gravierendes. Also entweder Klarlack oder ganz weiß ... 

Passende Kurbel etc hab ich auch schon im Auge


----------



## Rahbari (21. September 2012)

Als Ergebnis einer Recherche in einem Aufbauthread hier nochmal für die Archive - Rahmennummern von Cyclones/Psyclones aus den Jahren 1991 und 1992.

GTL 9114 - Cyclone (schwarz), 1991, 18 Zoll
GTL 9120 - Cyclone (gelb), 1991, 16 Zoll
GTL 9146 - Cyclone (gelb), 1991, 20 Zoll
GTL 9268 - Psyclone (gelb), 1992, 18 Zoll

Das L daher nicht für die Rahmengröße, sondern vermutlich für den Herstellungsort Longmont/Colorado. Die Cyclone/Psyclone-Rahmen wurden ja bekanntlich im GT-"TechShop" gelötet.

Die ersten beiden Ziffern stehen für das Baujahr; die letzten beiden Ziffern stellen eine laufende Nummer dar. Vieles spricht dafür, dass die laufende Nummer nicht bei jedem Baujahr neubeginnt, sondern - wie bei den Xizang-Rahmennummern - fortlaufend ist.

Wer Psyclones aus den Jahren 93-95 nachtragen kann - wäre toll! Ein 18 Zoll Psyclone aus 1996 hatte folgende Rahmennummer: 96p120


----------



## Sauerlandradler (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10148505&postcount=2644
Ist es ein 93er Avalanche?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Briareos (24. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn Kollege Sauerlandradler im eBay wohl auf einen unwissenden Käufer hofft, so könnte mich der Rahmen dennoch interessieren um eine Stadtschalumpe aufzubauen.

Im Ausfallende ist die Rahmennummer H3A11237 sowie 7005 eingestanzt. Also eine 7005er Alulegierung. 

HIER wurden bereits vermutet, dass der Rahmen von 1993 (H3) ist und das es sich wohl um einen GT Avalanche AL oder GT Terramoto handelt. Lack und Aufkleber sind ganz gewiss nicht original. 

Vielleicht mag einer der Wissenden doch noch einmal etwas genauer drauf schauen ob es sich ggf. lohnt den Rahmen für kleineres Geld mitzunehmen.


----------



## Kruko (24. Dezember 2012)

Für kleines Geld kann man den Rahmen sicherlich nehmen. Gute Avalanche-Rahmen werden meist um die 100 - 130  gehandelt. Dieser ist aber weit vom guten Zustand entfernt, da er nun mal lackiert wurde. Das Avalanche war ballburnished und das Terramoto war Blau lackiert (siehe auch mein Album). 

Es handelt sich aber definitiv um einen 93'er Rahmen. Dafür steht die 3. Das H steht für die Produktionsstätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2013)

26" BMX Cruiser: F6077553
Timberline: G501378
Richter 8.0: 19203 1986 
Bravado: A080 19201 8372


----------



## Lousa (2. Februar 2013)

Ball burnished Zaskar mit CNC gefräster Sattelklemme, gefrästen Ausfallenden und Bremsbrücke:

09972081

= September 1997, laufende Nr. 2081

hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2013)

Lousa schrieb:


> Ball burnished Zaskar mit CNC gefräster Sattelklemme, gefrästen Ausfallenden und Bremsbrücke:
> 
> 09972081
> 
> ...



Hast Du.


----------



## Lousa (2. Februar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hast Du.


----------



## Copperhead83 (17. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mich mal hier angemeldet weil hier ja ne menge Kompetenz in Sachen GT vorhanden ist. Da ich mir einen GT Zaskar rahmen zugelegt habe finde ich hier im Forum sicherlich die passende Unterstützung. natürlich in den passenden threads (liebe admins)
Daher fange ich mal hier an....Ich bin natürlich nicht ganz grün hinter den Ohren was GT angeht. Aber ich habe mich in diesen Zaskar Rahmen verliebt und will natürlich soviel wie möglich darüber wissen. 
Dieser thread gibt ja schon gut Aufschluss über alles...aber jeder Rahmen ist nun mal besonders bei GT und vom Baujahr her nie gleich. 

1. Frage: 
meine Rahmennummer ist 09971918 
>0997< = Sept. 1997  ?
>1918< = ????
es ist ein 18" Rahmen daher die 18 ? (siehe Bild)

2. Frage: 
was meint ihr wieviel muss man für einen solchen Rahmen zahlen (siehe Bild) ? 
Ich habe 180,- Euro bezahlt und war jetzt nicht sauer drüber das es zuviel ist. sondern empfand es als angemessen... da der Rahmen nur aufpoliert werden muss und neue Decals bekommt.













MfG & Danke schon mal für mögliche Antworten


----------



## Rahbari (17. Februar 2013)

Kann leider keine Bilder sehen. 

Herstellungsdatum ist korrekt hergeleitet. 

1918 ist die laufende Nummer.

18 die Rahmenhöhe, gemessen in Zoll von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr. 

Evtl ist noch irgendwo ein 6061 als Hinweis auf das Rahmenmaterial. 

Bilder wären nützlich für Feststellung, ob LE (CNC Ausfallenden, angeschweißte Sattelklemme) oder non-LE Rahmen und ob schon Modelljahr 98. 

Preis ist gut, sofern keine Dellen oder Risse. Decals gibt es original bei Felnzo auf eBay USA.


----------



## Kruko (17. Februar 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Kann leider keine Bilder sehen.
> 
> Herstellungsdatum ist korrekt hergeleitet.
> 
> ...



Fast alles gesagt.  Nur die Rahmengröße steht seperat unter der Rahmennummer auf dem linken Ausfallende. Eventuell ist noch "blem" zu finden. Dies sind dann Rahmen, die irgendwelche Makel hatten und so eigentlich nicht in den Verkauf kamen.


----------



## cleiende (17. Februar 2013)

"blem" = blemished. Nicht funktional defekt sondern z.B. Farbabweichungen.


----------



## Copperhead83 (18. Februar 2013)

irgendwie hab ich das mit den fotos nicht geschnallt...aber nun gehts... 
hoffe hier kommen keine doppelpost von mir....ansonsten bitte ignorieren... 
hier nun die Bilder zu meinen GT Zaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (18. Februar 2013)

Also ein "LE" (=etwas hochwertiger) und ein 18 Zoll. Ob nun Modelljahr 97 oder 98 kann ich nicht genau sagen; im (unscharfen Scan des) Katalog sehen die gleich aus. Wer weiß mehr? Ggf. gab es Unterschiede beim Steuerrohr? Dafür sind aber die Fotos zu unscharf. GT-Heini dürfte mehr wissen...

Edit: auf dem Bild in Deinem Album sieht man Reste der 98er Decals, also wird es wohl ein 98er sein.

So oder so: schöner Rahmen! Also ran an das Autosol und mal ne Stunde wienern.  Und dann hier Aufbauthread starten!


----------



## Copperhead83 (18. Februar 2013)

meine Rahmennummer ist 09971918 
also September 1997 gefertigt. das gilt wahrscheinlich dann schon als 98 design ? wenn man googelt sehen die 98 meinen Rahmen auch am ähnlichsten. Aufallen tut mir das immer an der Geometrie der Triangel.

Ja genau so will ich es auch machen. Aufbauen und hier posten... finde es toll das es so viele Liebhaber eines Zaskars hier gibt...


----------



## Rahbari (18. Februar 2013)

Meistens sind Rahmen, die im September gefertigt wurden, schon zum nächsten Modelljahr zugehörig. Sicherer ist es aber, auf die Rahmendetails zu achten. Hier allerdings sind mir die konkreten Unterschiede zwischen 97 und 98 nicht bekannt. Auch ein Blick in Kataloge hilft mir nicht weiter, weil ich nicht weiß, worauf man achten muss und die Scans zudem recht unscharf sind.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html
Wegen den Resten der 98er Decals wird es aber ein MJ 98er sein. Alles Weitere dann am besten im Aufbauthread, den Du ruhig jetzt schon öffenen kannst. Während des Aufbaus hat man immer wieder Fragen, die man - sofern man mit Suchen nicht weiterkommt - sinnvollerweise dann gleich da stellt.

Hier ein Paar FAQs auf Verdacht:
1. Was den Katalogaufbau angeht, siehe Katalog. 
2. Breite des Innenlagers ist 73mm. Wenn Du auf XTR 950 gehst, brauchst Du ein zwingend ein XTR Innenlager (950 oder 952; XT und LX passen nicht) mit 112,5mm breiter Welle.
3. Timecorrecte Federgabel wäre z.B. ne SID 98 oder Judy SL 98, letztere würde farblich auch zu den Decals sehr gut passen. Starrgabeln sind hier aber auch gerne gesehen, zumal Du auch schon eine hast. Diese würde ich ggf. neu pulvern lassen, z.B. farblich passend zum Vorbau.
4. Durchmesser Sattelstütze: 1997 war es jedenfalls 27.2; ob 1998 immer noch, weiß ich nicht. Im Zweifel Messschieber.
5. Steuersatz natürlich 1 1/8.
6. Zum Polieren gibt es div. Threads. Den Zaskar, den ich kurz hatte, habe ich lediglich mit Autosol bearbeitet und war zufrieden.


----------



## Copperhead83 (18. Februar 2013)

danke  tolle antwort  
so werde ich es auch machen. Katalog aufbau kommt nicht in frage...
aber eine rock shox judy sl sollte es schon sein. die anderen teile werden von meinen 2010 Scott übernohmen. vorwiegend XT....hoffe das das tretlager passt so wie du es beschrieben hast. hollowtech usw. muss schon ran...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (7. Oktober 2014)

Bravado LE 1993 18": T9211 A018 1016
Karakoram Elite 1993 16": T9210 A064 0202
Karakoram Elite 1993 16": T9210 A064 2056
Pantera AL 1993 16": H3D1 3213
Karakoram 1993 18": H3D8 3580
Corrado 1994 18": H3K3 8218 94062
Bravado 1997 18": S7F? 24709


----------



## Principiante (7. Dezember 2014)

Hi!
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wann dieses Palomar gebaut wurde?
RNr.: KA19E0749
Danke und Gruß,
Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. August 2015)

Mal nach oben schieb. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2015)

F081011333

2009er Zaskar Team.





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Leuchtentrager (17. August 2015)

Bravado 1997: Gar keine Rahmennummer. 

Jedenfalls nicht da, wo ich sie suche, also am Tretlagergehäuse oder am Ausfallende. Oder sollte sie vollständig von der Plastzugführung verdeckt sein?

//edit: Habe sie gefunden, steht am linken Rand des Tretlagergehäuses.


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Bravado 1997: Gar keine Rahmennummer.
> 
> Jedenfalls nicht da, wo ich sie suche, also am Tretlagergehäuse oder am Ausfallende. Oder sollte sie vollständig von der Plastzugführung verdeckt sein?




Gut möglich. Bei meinem Psyclone habe ich auch keine gefunden. Hat es wohl öfters gegeben. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. August 2015)

Jörg hat wie immer recht, auch mein JSP Psyclone hat keine Rahmennummer und soweit ich mich erinnere trug das weiße Team Xizang auch keine....also alles im grünen Bereich...



gt-heini schrieb:


> Gut möglich. Bei meinem Psyclone habe ich auch keine gefunden. Hat es wohl öfters gegeben.
> Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

Oh, dass ein 97er Bravado gefälscht würde, ist kaum zu befürchten.


----------



## Rennkram (30. August 2015)

Zaskar LE: 04941858
Zaskar LE: 10945294
LTS Thermoplast: 049601299
Psyclone: 97P021
XCR 1000:129901782
STS XCR 1000: 040000219


----------



## Roonster (31. August 2015)

Bravado: SY6AO02887


----------



## DiSc (31. August 2015)

Zaskar LE: 03951824


----------



## mubi (20. November 2016)

please help!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker1966 (10. November 2017)

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vor kurzem ein neuwertiges GT KARAKORAM bekommen. Das Rad hat eine eine komplette LX Ausstattung (3x8) und Mavic Felgen.
Die RahmenNr.: lautet 

 SY63000031.
Welches  Baujahr wird das Rad sein?


----------



## tofu1000 (11. November 2017)

Biker1966 schrieb:


> ... ein neuwertiges GT KARAKORAM ...



Herzlich Willkommen! Junge, Junge, das Rad sieht ja tatsächlich noch nahezu fabrikneu und originalbehalten aus! Das Rad stammt aus der 1996er Modellreihe. Hinter den ersten zwei Buchstaben vermutet man die Produktionsstätte, hinter der folgenden Ziffer das Produktionsjahr. Aber da deines noch größtenteils original dasteht, brauchst du einfach nur etwas in den Katalogen blättern. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. November 2017)

[QUOTE = "Biker1966, post: 14892646, member: 450435"] Hello! I'm new here in the forum and have recently received a new GT KARAKORAM. The bike has a complete LX equipment (3x8) and Mavic rims.
The frame no .: is [ATTACH = full] 663273 [/ ATTACH] SY63000031.
Which year will the bike be? [/ QUOTE]
19


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. November 2017)

[QUOTE = "bvarnfullagts, post: 14896175, member: 67742"] [QUOTE = "Biker1966, post: 14892646, member: 450435"] Hello! I've just received a new GT KARAKORAM. The bike has a complete LX equipment (3x8) and Mavic rims.
The frame no.: Is [ATTACH = full] 663273 [/ ATTACH] SY63000031.
Which year will the bike be? [/ QUOTE]

1996


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2017)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen! Junge, Junge, das Rad sieht ja tatsächlich noch nahezu fabrikneu und originalbehalten aus! Das Rad stammt aus der 1996er Modellreihe. Hinter den ersten zwei Buchstaben vermutet man die Produktionsstätte, hinter der folgenden Ziffer das Produktionsjahr. Aber da deines noch größtenteils original dasteht, brauchst du einfach nur etwas in den Katalogen blättern. Viel Spaß damit!



Und hätte er ein wenig den Anfang dieses Threads gelesen könnte er seine Frage selbst beantworten. Trotzdem auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo [emoji112] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Biker1966 (12. November 2017)

Danke für Deine Auskunft tofu1000. Ja, man kann es wirklich als fabrikneu bezeichnen.
Der Vorbesitzerin passte der Rahmen nicht und es stand jahrelang unbeachtet bei meinem Radmechaniker. 
Jetzt kommt noch der Kalloy Vorbau weg und ein originaler Kore drauf. Alle anderen Teile sind lt. Katalog noch alle original.
Es ist mein erstes Stahl MTB und es ist vor allem optisch sehr schön, da man sich damals auf das Wesentliche beschränkte.


----------



## avp (12. Mai 2022)

Guten Abend in die Runde.

mein aktueller Neuzugang scheint umlackiert worden zu sein.
Diese Art der Lackierung habe ich bei GT noch nie gesehen.
auch das Modell ist nicht ganz klar.
unterm Tretlager steht P8783. Vielleicht ein 87 Psyclone?
ich glaube auch mal von Suntourausfallern gehört zu haben, in der Anfangszeit der GT MTB-Ära
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
grüsse,


----------



## DrmZ (12. Mai 2022)

Das Psyclone war fillet brazed - das ist es dann schonmal micht.
Ich würde auf Baujahr Anfang 90er tippen wegen der U-Brake, der Gabel und der Zugführung.
Aber welches Modell? Dazu kenn ich mich leider mit frühen GT zu wenig aus....


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Mai 2022)

Aufgrund der GT Prägung ist es vor 1990, auch das 1" Steuerrohr würden dazu passen. Das hatten aber nur noch die "günstigen" Modelle (Outpost, Backwoods, Tequesta). Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube 87 gab es das TripleTriangle Design noch nicht, somit sollte es ein 88 Modell sein. Dann würde die 87 auch Sinn machen, Baujahr 87, Modell 88. Suntour Ausfallenden hatte mein 88 Outpost auch, aber aufgrund der Rahmengröße kein TT Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ad-mh (13. Mai 2022)

😢😢😢
Die Rahmennummer hatte ich oben mal gezeigt.
Den Rahmen hatte ich so bekommen. Die Beschädigung war mit einem Schutz kaschiert. Ist mir daher nie aufgefallen.

Suche ein Stahl GT Rahmenset in 18".
Das bisherige 16" ist etwas klein.





Lack angefeilt um nachzusehen.
Ja, das ist ein Riß.


----------



## avp (15. Mai 2022)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Aufgrund der GT Prägung ist es vor 1990, auch das 1" Steuerrohr würden dazu passen. Das hatten aber nur noch die "günstigen" Modelle (Outpost, Backwoods, Tequesta). Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube 87 gab es das TripleTriangle Design noch nicht, somit sollte es ein 88 Modell sein. Dann würde die 87 auch Sinn machen, Baujahr 87, Modell 88. Suntour Ausfallenden hatte mein 88 Outpost auch, aber aufgrund der Rahmengröße kein TT Design.


Moin,
ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es ein Avalanche ist. Hier im Forum habe ich ein Weißes gefunden, dass vom Rahmen her sehr ähnlich ist, auch die bowdenzugführung unterm tretlager. Auch die Nummer, bestehend aus einem Buchstaben und 4 Zahlen ist gleich.
hier nich mal ein foto zur besseren Vorstellung

wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## avp (15. Mai 2022)

Was mich aber am meisten verwundert, ist die Farbgebung. Es mutet professionell an, gerade auch den übergängen!
jemand eine Vermutung?


----------



## Rentnarr (29. Mai 2022)

Hey, bin neu hier und habe direkt einen kleinen Anschlag auf Euch vor! 

Habe mir vor kurzem ein altes GT Bike gekauft, welches neu aufgebaut werden soll und versuche nun zu ergründen, um welches es sich genau handelt. Das es ein Bike aus der RTS-Reihe ist, ist soweit klar, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher welches genau es ist. Ich tippe auf ein RTS-2, aber da das mein erstes Projekt ist, habe ich noch garkeine Ahnung und hoffe das ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. 

Rahmennummer ist H5G027624. Wenn ich das soweit richtig verstanden habe, sollte es sich also um einen 95'er Rahmen aus dem asiatischen Raum handeln.

Decals sind keine mehr vorhanden und das GT Logo ist nicht geklebt, sondern wurde gesprüht/lackiert, dementsprechend wurde der Rahmen wohl umlackiert, zumal ich in den alten Katalogen auch nicht die Farbkombination finden konnte (falls es sich wirklich um ein 95'er handelt, gibt der Katalog ohnehin nicht viele Informationen her). Hinterer Rahmen könnte auch nachträglich umlackiert worden sein. Bei den Parts wurde, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, auch über die Zeit einiges verändert. 

Die Fragen sind also, um welches RTS es sich handelt, aus welchem Jahr und welchem Herstellungsland kommt es und kann man von der Rahmennummer auch die Größe ableiten? Zusätzlich wäre ich Euch über Meinungen dankbar, was der Rahmen überhaupt wert ist, damit ich abschätzen kann, ob und wie tief ich in die Jauchegrube gegriffen habe! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und sorry für den Roman.


----------

